# Freeport to rockport boat group ride (August 10)



## yellowskeeter

Anyone interested end of August or early September? Take a group of boats, stay at lighthouse in and run back next day? Friday stay Friday night ride back Saturday. Let's see who wants to sign up...... We can do Freeport to poc as well to Clark's.


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'm in. That's plenty of time for me to get the time off.


----------



## 2400tman

I'm in.. That will be fun


----------



## ReelWork

I pretty sure I'm in. Since I'd probably have kids/wife would this be sort of a sightseeing, stop here and there type of thing with a little fishing mixed in?

I've got a Magma grille I keep on board, so bring the beer and the brats!

Forgive me, but Are you talking the Lighthouse Inn in Fulton/Rockport? If so, my only concern would be where to tie up? Not a lot of options if that's the same place... Or would we be talking the marina by Charlotte Plummers?

Sure I won't be the only with similar questions and not asking for a planned out day but just to get some sort of idea where/when to meet (not an actual date), how long it would take, places along the way, etc.. 

Think I'm getting excited just thinking about it..


----------



## 2400tman

x2 I'm with ya Reelwork. Yellowskeeter you are the captain navigator.lol jk but you do know the route. I'm pretty dang excited also


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I'm in... Sounds like a good time.


----------



## ReelWork

Spoke with the Wife and she's normally cool with stuff like this, but... With the 18 month old she's a little apprehensive (understandably). Did explain this would not be a 5 hour boat ride... Anyone else going to be in the same situation? We've got a 5, 3 and 18 month old. 

Might just have to end up meeting y'all at the night stop, spend the night and then hang around and run with y'all a little bit on departure day...


----------



## capfab

I would love to make the run.


----------



## yellowskeeter

We will try and get some dates ironed out and figure it out as it all goes. I have to check some schedules with work and family as well and see what all works best. Wife would be joining me in this run for sure as she loves the trip. Matagorda may be a little harsh on a 18 month old. Let's get some dates ironed out and then we will vote to see what works best. And annual trip sounds good as well! Let's get te first one down.


----------



## texasislandboy

what about cruise speed? If I go I'm not gonna run 40mph the whole time. My costa likes to be around 30mph


----------



## 2400tman

I'm pretty flexible. Just remember the later in Sept the closer to deer season.


----------



## KEMPOC

Put me down as 50% likely. I will be there if I can get away from work. Maybe someone could pen an excuse for me signed "Epstein's Mother".


----------



## ATX 4x4

2400tman said:


> I'm pretty flexible. Just remember the later in Sept the closer to deer season.


Don't forget dove season first of September. Everyone's schedule will not match up and things will come up last minute but I think it'll be worth it for those that do make it.


----------



## yellowskeeter

It will not be a haul a$& kinda trip no pint in that. Cool easy paced for sure.


----------



## pipeliner345

i made that trip one time years ago. i RODE in another boat. a big ole glasstron tri hull. we were going to rockport..........never made it. as luck would have it.......right in the middle of west matty we got hammered by a major thunderstorm! it was HELL!! we pulled into port O and spent the night......we were done and went back to freeport. there was 3 boats on this ride. would do it again though. ole West matty can get really ugly and she DID!!


----------



## adpostel

I am pretty sure I'd be in, we just need to set the dates quick so I can make sure I'm off. 

Reelwork, My wife and kids would be going with me as well. I have a 5,7, and 11 year old..... 

This sounds like alot of fun, looking forward to it. We been wanting to do something like this for a while.

The other cruise we wanted to do was the cruise from Kemah to Lake Charles. People do it every year. Lets see how this one goes, and then we can look forward to another one some time.


----------



## adpostel

Another thing about dates, looks like this summer is shaping up to be a hot muther lover..... So the earlier we go, the hotter it will be.....


----------



## yellowskeeter

How about agust 31st trip south in the am, stay the 1st so people can fish and do what they want, then head back the 2nd in the am?


----------



## adpostel

I guess the only problem is that school starts August 27th (at least Clear Creek ISD) Kids would have to miss a day of school the first week back, lol....


----------



## yellowskeeter

Forgot about school. How about agust 10 th?


----------



## adpostel

That August 10th would be good for us..... I am off that weekend as well... So you know I'm all in for August 10th.....


----------



## 2400tman

Works for me!


----------



## yellowskeeter

So here is what I have found out. Lighthouse inn in Rockport is open and has rooms. We can get a special rate that I dont want to post so email me at [email protected] for costs but it is very low. Room for agust 10th, fish/cruise/play the 11th, then check out and head back on the 12th. Fulton Harbor will have plenty of slips as I just talked to them and nightly rate is $30. Has to be booked through the Aransas County Navigation District the day we head out as no reservations are required and Fulton Harbor is within walking distance to the Lighthouse Inn. Lets get this rolling and see what attendance we can get by Friday to see who is in for sure and possible start booking.


----------



## 2400tman

Sounds great! I'll be email you. I'm in


----------



## ReelWork

Good deal on the dates and thanks for setting this up so far.


----------



## adpostel

Email sent.


----------



## daryl1979

Sounds like a fun trip but y'all boats are way faster then mine lol


Daryl


----------



## yellowskeeter

We wont be hauling but up there so no worries!

Ok, so far we have 3 confirmed so lets see how it goes. I have responded to all emails and will be setting up a group reservation Friday so everyone can book individually but under our group.


----------



## craftkr

Yellow Skeeter, 
I'll PM you my number, I live in Rockport and should anyone need anything etc. give me a call and I should be in town and I can run over and assist. Just being realistic, if anyone needs a ride for parts, or other stuff I'd be happy to help. Sounds like a cool trip. 

Kevin


----------



## yellowskeeter

Wow, offaly generous Kevin , thanks!!!
By the way if there is someone that wants to go but does not have a boat or does not want to take theirs, you might want to post it here as I am sure there are people here on the fence and/or that may want to split costs.


----------



## 2400tman

X2.. thanks Kevin. That is good to know


----------



## yellowskeeter

From what I see/remember its about a 120 mile run. Just letting people know so that it can be taken in to consideration. I would say time, depending on Matagorda bay conditions would be about 5 or 7 hrs. Fuel stops from Freeport would be, Matagorda Harbor, POC or Seadrift if needed then check in at Rockport.


----------



## ESCB Factory

yellowskeeter said:


> From what I see/remember its about a 120 mile run. Just letting people know so that it can be taken in to consideration. I would say time, depending on Matagorda bay conditions would be about 5 or 7 hrs. Fuel stops from Freeport would be, Matagorda Harbor, POC or Seadrift if needed then check in at Rockport.


Sounds fun!
Maybe some SCB's will make the run. Run it in 1.5-2 hrs & no fuel stop.:cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yup ! The scb's can be our scouts!


----------



## adpostel

scb factory said:


> Sounds fun!
> Maybe some SCB's will make the run. *Run it in 1.5-2 hrs & no fuel stop*.:cheers:


I love it.....

This is gonna be a fun trip!!! I can't wait.....


----------



## 2400tman

Thinking about bringing my grandaughter, who is all bringing kids and what ages


----------



## 2400tman

scb. lol. yep we need some scouts. You all can run ahead and make sure we have docking spaces.lol.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Email sent. Wife and I are are a go.

Thanks for the dates and research! Is it August yet?

Ought to be interesting as we will have just gotten back from a similar marathon trip on Lake Possom Kingdom the weekend before. My Yamahammer will be lean and mean by the end of it. I smell a perfect excuse for early maintenance.

Gonna have to dust off my caluculator and figger up fuel mileage now.

Not trying to sound like Dad, just thinking out loud...It might be a good idea for everyone to post their own mpg/gph numbers at what speeds/rpms and tank sizes. Along with what sort of things you will do to your rig prior to the trip. Might help remind someone else that they should check out the same. This'll be a longer than normal trip for many.


----------



## 2400tman

yes sir. good point atx


----------



## adpostel

yep, for sure need a checklist of some things to make sure of. It should be OK since we are going together, but at least we can get a list going of things that may be needed, and some things to make sure at least one boat has, like an EPIRB, between the whole crew etc. things that some people may not have. Spare drop in bilge pump, spare battery, tools, etc..... just some preliminary thoughts. 

Also so are we doing a marathon run over there, or are we gonna stop for "lunch/food/stretch break" somewhere? 

I emailed my wife but haven't heard if she wants to take the kids, or just us on our own..... I'll update...


----------



## 2400tman

who all is a go so far?


----------



## ATX 4x4

I can bring a 5 gallon can full of gas in case someone calculates wrong.....

But I'll slap a SeaTow sticker on the side of my boat and charge $30/gallon. Then get the same tatoo that whats his name has on the palm of my hand that says "pay up sucka" :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ReelWork

ATX 4x4 said:


> ....It might be a good idea for everyone to post their own mpg/gph numbers at what speeds/rpms and tank sizes. Along with what sort of things you will do to your rig prior to the trip. Might help remind someone else that they should check out the same. This'll be a longer than normal trip for many.


I'll have around 3/4 tank and that should be fine for the entire trip. 80 gallon tank

3k RPM @ 29 MPH with 4.8 MPG
4k RPM @ 40 MPH with 4.2 MPG
5k RPM @ 49 MPH with 3.1 MPG
6k RPM @ 61 MPH with 2.4 MPG

Will ensure I have extra ice to keep the beer cold. :cheers:


----------



## 2400tman

lol. Must have plenty of ice!


----------



## adpostel

I don't have my fuel numbers, my rig ain't that fancy (I don't think?) But I'll have a full tank (90 gallons) and see how far that gets me. I'll either be hitting up ATX on the radio, or getting towed by ReelWork's Beast.... we gonna check tha TORQUE on that big ole' three hunnerd!! AHOY!!


----------



## 2400tman

80gallons here also, but I dont think my nombers will be as yours reelwork. 
what you come out with atx?


----------



## 2400tman

Shoot we should just hook on the 300 and let reelwork drag us there! a mate?


----------



## 2400tman

who all has a vhf?


----------



## ReelWork

Got a handheld - which reminds me, I need to get off my arse and get that fixed mount installed! :headknock


----------



## 2400tman

reelwork, u bringing the kiddo"s. Im thinkin about bringing my grandaughter.
Guess I better get off my arse and get a radio.lol


----------



## ATX 4x4

ReelWork said:


> I'll have around 3/4 tank and that should be fine for the entire trip. 80 gallon tank
> 
> 3k RPM @ 29 MPH with 4.8 MPG
> 4k RPM @ 40 MPH with 4.2 MPG
> 5k RPM @ 49 MPH with 3.1 MPG
> 6k RPM @ 61 MPH with 2.4 MPG
> 
> Will ensure I have extra ice to keep the beer cold. :cheers:


Pretty dang close to you. I should allow for some error due to these not being scientific but rather averaged from similarly equipped and styled boats with the same engine on Yamaha Performance Bulletin.

43 gallon tank. I find that my comfortable cruise speed is 3500 RPM at or around 35 MPH.

3k RPM @ 30 MPH with 4.7 MPG
4k RPM @ 40 MPH with 4.2 MPG
5k RPM @ 50 MPH with 3.4 MPG
5.5RPM @ 57 MPH with 2.9 MPG


----------



## yellowskeeter

2400tman said:


> who all has a vhf?


 on my t-top! Isn't that what started the whole trip??:cheers: Thanks bigWWW79! . Below are my numbers at 1/2 tank of fuel (my capacity is 60 g's ):

*RPM MPH GPH MPG​*1000 5.4 1.4 3.86
1500 7.3 2.4 3.04
2000 8.1 3.3 2.46
2500 10.6 4.9 2.16
3000 22.4 5.5 4.07​*3500 33.0 7.8 4.23​*4000 38.2 10.0 3.82
4500 43.8 13.7 3.20
5000 49.1 15.9 3.09
5500 54.3 20.2 2.69​*6050 59.2 22.7 2.61
*


----------



## 2400tman

oh yes... silly me! who else


----------



## ATX 4x4

Speaking of...no one answered on the other thread. How tall are t-tops? Bout 7'? or taller. I'm wanting one just concerned about storage and bridge clearance.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Pretty close to that 7 ft mark from boat deck to cloth on t-top. I dont have it here but can measure it but I would bet $$ that 7ft is really close to the mark. 

So far I have received 5 emails asking for hotel detais etc, that are confirming for now. I will set it up Friday so reservations can be made and I will email the ones that sent the inquiry over to me with the booking details.


----------



## adpostel

I have fixed mount VHF....

The wife and I are sure things, although she clipped the kiddos from the trip..... 
(We just came back from a 10 day Disney Trip, she says it's our turn)

Kid's don't bother us on the trip, just leaving ours at home for this one, so don't feel bad about bringing kids or not, its all up to you.......


----------



## 2400tman

Adpostel..lol..(its our turn)
Do I see a run for ttops coming? Lol..


----------



## yellowskeeter

On my sled it will be my wife and myslef, leaving the kids in needed therapy as well, so more room for cold beer!


----------



## 2400tman

I'm pumped!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

You all may want to let your dealers and friends know about this as they may have people wanting to do this run. If anyone has a fueled up 38' or 42' yellowfin, I would be happy to break it in for you!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'm on the fence. T-top vs K-top vs keep the bimini. I've been searching for the perfect excuse to install one. I'll want one for my two big trips in August, but will I still want it on Augsut 12th.... hummmmmm


----------



## 2400tman

x2.. I'm with you atx.. Pretty sure I want one only problem is it will not fit under my carport. uggggg. which means storage= more money= more money. crapp


----------



## ReelWork

Still glad I have the bimini - open it up, close it up into the boot or remove altogether. More shade than a T-Top, but lacking the storage....


----------



## adpostel

Funny you mention that ReelWork, I just contemplated a Bimini for when the kids/family are on the boat.... 
I'm not a fan of T-Tops due to the type of fishing I do, and space issues, and cost issues..... Con's outweigh the Pro's for my needs. But a Bimini is nice for the reasons you just stated......


----------



## 2400tman

Yes they are. atx can I have mine back? lol


----------



## ATX 4x4

2400tman said:


> Yes they are. atx can I have mine back? lol


Funny you say that, I have my eye on those Performance Shades. Those look like a good cross. Wonder how they hold up running across a sloppy bay.


----------



## TXPIRATE

Looking on google earth it is roughly 120 miles from Fulton to the jettys in Freeport.


----------



## 2400tman

Yes sir


----------



## yellowskeeter

Got the green light ! Wife is in and excited and ready to have some
Cold ones!


----------



## 2400tman

SWEEEEEEEEEEET! Good times are comin! I am so ready!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Recap:
So here is what I have found out. Lighthouse inn in Rockport is open and has rooms. We can get a special rate that I dont want to post so email me at [email protected] for costs but it is very low. Room for agust 10th, fish/cruise/play the 11th, then check out and head back on the 12th. Fulton Harbor will have plenty of slips as I just talked to them and nightly rate is $30. Has to be booked through the Aransas County Navigation District the day we head out as no reservations are required and Fulton Harbor is within walking distance to the Lighthouse Inn. Lets get this rolling and see what attendance we can get by Friday to see who is in for sure and possible start booking.


----------



## capfab

I think the wife is excited! We are close to definites!


----------



## ReelWork

We should see if Mont can put a sticky on this thread - will see what I can do.


----------



## KEMPOC

Wel bummer. End of August would work but the weekend of 10/11 wont. Leaving on the 4th and returning 17th on a scooter trip to the Rockies/ Yellowstone/ Utah/ Sturgis etc. If, for some reason, you guys push back to the end of August, I am in. If not, have fun and be carefull.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Well that is a bummer but your trip sounds great as well. I have always wanted to take my bike through the Rockies. We think this will be an annual trip as well so there will be more opportunities.


----------



## capfab

Trip needs a name!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

"Lapse of Reason" annual boat run. How's that!


----------



## ReelWork

Lapse of Reason, like that. ******* Poker Run


----------



## 2400tman

lol. I like!


----------



## huntnetime

Slippery When Wet Boat Rally


----------



## ReelWork

Uh oh, I see this going South real quick... :spineyes:


----------



## Blue Fury

Dang, wish I could make it. I'll be offshore for those dates. 

Running 4k rpm's @ 44 mph getting 4.2 mpg


----------



## adpostel

2012 2Cool Gulf Coast Flotilla


----------



## KEMPOC

I vote for LOR (Lapse of Reason). I am going to book a room - just in case.


----------



## 2400tman

Kemco hope it works out for you. Goin to me a hoot.


----------



## capfab

Agree with Lapse of Reason (LOR)!!


----------



## 2400tman

Kempoc.....hello. oops


----------



## ATX 4x4

Ok so who's going to get the koozies made. I see us creating a brand before this is over. This Lapse of Reason will be "epic" and make world headlines.

Maybe next year we can take it acorss the nation. "The Lapse of Reason Tour is coming to a city near you. Get your tickets before it is too late."

Many of us will be sponsored, I'm sure, by that time. We will have boat and engine manufacturers knocking down our doors.


----------



## 2400tman

Kempoc.....hello. oops


----------



## 2400tman

Yamaha has already sent me a email


----------



## skeeterfish

Man this sounds like fun! Unfortunately that weekend wont work for me. Think I will put one together to go to Lake Charles say mid October and stay at LAuberge. Yall have fun!!


----------



## capfab

"First Annual Lapse of Reason" koozies will sell on ebay for hundreds of dollars in the coming years!! ---L.o.R---


----------



## yellowskeeter

I should have the booking info some time today, waiting on the call back from lighthouse inn. 
You all choose the name and get the koozies done as I will be out of any free time! But you all know my vote!

Some time starting today everyone going please send me a email to [email protected] with confirm as the subject and I will send you the booking info as soon as I get the call so all interested parties can book their room.


----------



## 2400tman

Will except any sponsors, donations etc.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ok got the call and have 15 rooms blocked and they can block more if needed. Send me the email and I will send you the booking info. 

Lighthouse inn also said they have fishing lunch bags available so for Saturday if you want them let them know when you reserve. Ham and cheese or turkey and cheese with chips and pickles $6.99.


----------



## yellowskeeter

6 confirmed so far! By the way hotel info if you have not seen the lighthouse in, it is kick a$&!!! Wife's will like it!! 
Www.lighthousetexas.com


----------



## KEMPOC

OK, cant resist. Any chance of bumping back to the weekend of the 18th? If so, I am 100% in and I will bring the koozies!


----------



## ATX 4x4

KEMPOC said:


> OK, cant resist. Any chance of bumping back to the weekend of the 18th? If so, I am 100% in and I will bring the koozies!


Who's boat you going in? :smile:

YS, did you get my confirm email?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sorry about that but got to keep those dates. Booking have already been done. This should be a yearly thing so lets see how this goes!


----------



## KEMPOC

ATX 4x4 said:


> Who's boat you going in? :smile:


Yours!

Actually, my deal fell through so I decided to just keep it. Too much hassle to sell and sure as I do, things will change.


----------



## KEMPOC

yellowskeeter said:


> Sorry about that but got to keep those dates. Booking have already been done. This should be a yearly thing so lets see how this goes!


Next year book away from Sturgis for us scooter trash! I might go anyway. Push the Rockies trip to post Sturgis.


----------



## KEMPOC

Koozie art - crawfish with a beer in one claw and an EPIRB in the other! Oh yeah, and wearing a 2cool Tshirt!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I have always wanted to do that trip on my sled, just can't ever find the time. Longest trip I have done is Houston Orlando.


----------



## KEMPOC

Wife and I have talked about Brownsville to Key West for 20 years. Time, that is always the problem.


----------



## KEMPOC

yellowskeeter said:


> I have always wanted to do that trip on my sled, just can't ever find the time. Longest trip I have done is Houston Orlando.


Oh,you meant Sturgis. Yeah, its a good time. Have done it 5 years now. First year was on a whim - 5 days - 3700 miles. Now we do it right - 10-12 days and more like 7000 miles. She rides her own bike. No agenda, just ride - Rockies, Yellowstone, Utah, stop by Sturgis for a cheesburger and a Tshirt (though we stayed a night 2 years ago to watch ZZTop). Always a great ride. Always sad to the point of being ****** on the way home.


----------



## capfab

One suite booked!! We are IN!!


----------



## 2400tman

We are booked!


----------



## 2400tman

Welcome aboard capfab!


----------



## ATX 4x4

I have a feeling some of us will have too much fun too late on that lighted pier all night and it'll end up being two waves of boats headed home on Saturday...the early risers followed by the pier pirates.


Anyone familiar with the Freeport/Surfside area? The wife wants to go a day early and stay the night so she can get some "beach time" in on Thursday. I'm open for other areas too so long as it is within an hour drive from Freeport on Friday. Anyone have any good leads on a decent to nice hotel maybe with a bay view and a neat/funky/fun place to get good seafood?


----------



## 2400tman

Atx.. lol....my thoughts exactly!


----------



## 2400tman

U mean sun?


----------



## adpostel

That's why we are coming back Sunday, aren't we??


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Welcome aboard capfab!


Thanks!! My wife and I are looking forward to it. We will be coming down from Georgetown. So looking forward to meeting some of you.

Wife might have to drive the boat home Sunday!:biggrin::brew2:


----------



## yellowskeeter

I thought plan was to go on the 10th Friday , then fish/free day Saturday and head back sunday the 12th? We are booked for two nights, 10th and 11th.


----------



## 2400tman

My thoughts too. We booked 2 nights


----------



## ATX 4x4

yellowskeeter said:


> I thought plan was to go on the 10th Friday , then fish/free day Saturday and head back sunday the 12th? We are booked for two nights, 10th and 11th.


dam, I missed the boat then. I better call 'em back and reserve saturday night too :an6::an6:

EDIT: I called to add saturday and it was already booked for me...He knew better than I at the time apparently. (insert more dolphins here) Can you tell I need this vacation?


----------



## yellowskeeter

We are heading back Sunday as well


----------



## capfab

ATX 4x4 said:


> I have a feeling some of us will have too much fun too late on that lighted pier all night and it'll end up being two waves of boats headed home on Saturday...the early risers followed by the pier pirates.
> 
> Anyone familiar with the Freeport/Surfside area? The wife wants to go a day early and stay the night so she can get some "beach time" in on Thursday. I'm open for other areas too so long as it is within an hour drive from Freeport on Friday. Anyone have any good leads on a decent to nice hotel maybe with a bay view and a neat/funky/fun place to get good seafood?


We might do that also.

We are booked two nights.


----------



## 2400tman

Atx did u miss that memo?!


----------



## 2400tman

U mean sun?


----------



## ATX 4x4

yellowskeeter said:


> Anyone interested end of August or early September? Take a group of boats, stay at lighthouse in and run back next day? Friday stay Friday night ride back Saturday. Let's see who wants to sign up...... We can do Freeport to poc as well to Clark's.





yellowskeeter said:


> So here is what I have found out. Lighthouse inn in Rockport is open and has rooms. We can get a special rate that I dont want to post so email me at [email protected] for costs but it is very low. Room for agust 10th, fish/cruise/play the 11th, then check out and head back on the 12th. Fulton Harbor will have plenty of slips as I just talked to them and nightly rate is $30. Has to be booked through the Aransas County Navigation District the day we head out as no reservations are required and Fulton Harbor is within walking distance to the Lighthouse Inn. Lets get this rolling and see what attendance we can get by Friday to see who is in for sure and possible start booking.


For the record, I found it


----------



## 2400tman

Yeeee haaaaa.. oh boy! Y'all dont worry i will try n keep atx straight! Atleast till we get their


----------



## adpostel

One room, two nights, booked.....


----------



## 2400tman

Allright! Welcome aboard to u adpostel! And of course the misses


----------



## ATX 4x4

2400tman said:


> Allright! Welcome aboard to u adpostel! And of course the misses


Or mistress...we won't judge.


----------



## ReelWork

Will we be leaving a little later on Friday since some (like me and ATX) will be driving a good 2-3 hours to get there? Like meet at 1000 or something like that and all depart no later 1030?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah let's plan on that.


----------



## 2400tman

Dont think we talked about a departure time yet but Im sure we come up with one that fits all. Welcome aboard to u Reelwork!


----------



## KEMPOC

ReelWork said:


> Will we be leaving a little later on Friday since some (like me and ATX) will be driving a good 2-3 hours to get there? Like meet at 1000 or something like that and all depart no later 1030?


I booked a room and am going to do all I can to move my scooter trip. Wish I was driving 2-3 hours! Mine is closer to 7 - Granbury to Freeport. Which raises another question. Launch where? Secure parking?


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Will we be leaving a little later on Friday since some (like me and ATX) will be driving a good 2-3 hours to get there? Like meet at 1000 or something like that and all depart no later 1030?


Perfect for us. We are 3-4 hours out also.


----------



## adpostel

2400tman said:


> Allright! Welcome aboard to u adpostel! And of course the misses





ATX 4x4 said:


> Or mistress...we won't judge.


I'll ask her if we can pretend for that weekend, YEEEE HHHAAAWWWW!!!!


----------



## craftkr

I might have to put my boat in the water and join in on the run in to Rockport.... sounds like yall are getting a good size group. This should be cool! I keep lurking keeping up with details!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Depart time is set for 10:30 so let's try for that. Sent most that have confirmed the launch places so look for the email. Email me if you need any other help. Bay front rooms are running out with single beds.


----------



## yellowskeeter

In case someone needs the sales manager for our group here is her info:
Judy Esters
Sales Manager
Lighthouse Inn at Aransas Bay
Phone: 866-790-8439
Fax: 361-790-7393


----------



## 2400tman

Capfab what kind of boat do u run?


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Capfab what kind of boat do u run?


24 foot with a Verado 225. A little deeper than most but a pretty smooth and dry ride. 80 gallons of fuel. I am so ready!!


----------



## daniel7930

Wish I could join sounds like a fun trip


----------



## daniel7930

capfab said:


> 24 foot with a Verado 225. A little deeper than most but a pretty smooth and dry ride. 80 gallons of fuel. I am so ready!!


Nice boat. Use to have that same boat when it was a sea pro


----------



## 2400tman

Kempoc.. pm sent


----------



## 2400tman

Capfab.....oh ..... ya!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Man, I feel like a scab...am I the only one with a boat less than 22'?


----------



## capfab

KEMPOC said:


> I booked a room and am going to do all I can to move my scooter trip. Wish I was driving 2-3 hours! Mine is closer to 7 - Granbury to Freeport. Which raises another question. Launch where? Secure parking?


If you want to cut your trip in half, you could stop in Georgetown for the night. We have plenty of room at the house.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Everyone is launching from different places so lets keep that to pm's and make surfside marina at 10:30 in the water the meeting point. If anyone needs any info email me or pm anyone on this thread that is confirmed. Anyone up or down the icw is welcome to join as well.


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> 24 foot with a Verado 225. A little deeper than most but a pretty smooth and dry ride. 80 gallons of fuel. I am so ready!!


 Oh Snap, that is a nice rig there Capfab, welcome and looking forward to it......


----------



## yellowskeeter

No inadequate boat lengths on this trip! Just hope I don't win the lottery and pick
Me up a 42 yellowfin!


----------



## 2400tman

There is a bag arse donti here on classifieds


----------



## 2400tman

Donzi.....****....stupid smart phone


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah that thing is sweet. My wife wants it as I have installed many lights on boats at surf side and she has druled over that one. She thinks zf has one of the best looking lines when the boat is in the water. We did installs on two 35's a 32 and a 38 zf. Sweet rides for sure. Just $40k short and nowhere to store.


----------



## ATX 4x4

yellowskeeter said:


> Yeah that thing is sweet. My wife wants it as I have installed many lights on boats at surf side and she has druled over that one. She thinks zf has one of the best looking lines when the boat is in the water. We did installs on two 35's a 32 and a 38 zf. Sweet rides for sure. Just $40k short and nowhere to store.


I'll volunteer a spot at my house. I'll even put it on the water and run it once it a while for ya.


----------



## 2400tman

X2... i hav a spot just for it!


----------



## ReelWork

My room is booked. 

And ATX - let's not get wrapped on any size issues, we love ya just the same. :biggrin:


----------



## 2400tman

Capfab.....oh ..... ya!


----------



## capfab

Has anybody started their "to bring" list? I also loved the look on my wifes face when I told her we will have no truck in Rockport so dont forget anything. Limited to boat or foot destinations!


----------



## 2slick

Fellows, I am Will Esters. My wife is the Sales Manager Yellow Skeeter posted info on. I can't get you any better rates, but if there is some way I can help, shoot me a PM.

This is the Lighthouse Webcam. You will see the entrance to Fulton Harbor, along with a shot out some distance into the bay. Time Warner has recently purchased the cable system here, and is rebuilding it, so internet is iffy here. I tried the link before posting it, and it is working today.

I believe the closest gas on the water is at Key Allegro Marina. If you have a gas can, there is a Stripes right on the entrance channel to that marina. There are plenty of places to eat within walking distance. The Lighthouse Palm Room Bar & Grill also serves up some great food.

Wish I could make the run with y'all. Have fun!


----------



## ShallowSport24

capfab said:


> Has anybody started their "to bring" list? I also loved the look on my wifes face when I told her we will have no truck in Rockport so dont forget anything. Limited to boat or foot destinations!


We have a home in Rockport and will be there all weekend. I'll be available to run you guys to get beer, ice, beer, fuel or whatever ya'll might need Friday and Saturday evenings if the need arises.

Ya'll have fun:cheers:

Like has already been said there are a ton of eating places within walking distance to the Lighthouse Inn and Fulton Harbor. Michelle, who runs the bar in the Hotel, is top notch and will take care of ya'll too.

Also you'll need to go all the way around the point of Key Allegro (it's not that far) to the Channel going into Little Bay to get fuel IF you have a top on your boat as the bridge to Key Allegro is less that seven feet tall at high tide. Been there done that.


----------



## 2slick

ShallowSport24 said:


> We have a home in Rockport and will be there all weekend. I'll be available to run you guys to get beer, ice, beer, fuel or whatever ya'll might need Friday and Saturday evenings if the need arises.
> 
> Ya'll have fun:cheers:
> 
> Like has already been said there are a ton of eating places within walking distance to the Lighthouse Inn and Fulton Harbor. Michelle, who runs the bar in the Hotel, is top notch and will take care of ya'll too.
> 
> Also you'll need to go all the way around the point of Key Allegro (it's not that far) to the Channel going into Little Bay to get fuel IF you have a top on your boat as the bridge to Key Allegro is less that seven feet tall at high tide. Been there done that.


Glad you posted about the bridge height, as I have never ventured in there. I took some guys in an air boat at Fulton Harbor to the Stripes for fuel. They had made a run down from Port O'Conner to Port A and pulled in Fulton Harbor looking for fuel. Sure was fun watching them take on Aransas Bay when they left as it was terrible rough that day.:biggrin:


----------



## adpostel

Looks like we'll be well taken care of Fellas.... It's a whole 'nuther world when you are on foot and don't have a vehicle. Good to know we have backup down the coast...... AHOY!!


----------



## KEMPOC

capfab said:


> If you want to cut your trip in half, you could stop in Georgetown for the night. We have plenty of room at the house.


Man, thats nice - thanks. However, I will probably drive to my in-laws' house in Rosharon thursday and spend the night. Quick trip down to Freeport from there.


----------



## 2slick

*One more thing.....*

In case any of you haven't been to the Lighthouse, they serve a complimentary hot breakfast. Plain scrambled eggs, scrambled eggs with cheese and ham, tortillas, little link sausage and patties, cereal, fruit, and Texas shaped Belgium waffles. Along with apple and orange juice. Also bread and bagels to toast.


----------



## adpostel

This keeps getting better and better.....


----------



## 2400tman

Thanks for the info and offers slickwillie and shallowsport. Very generous! I'm sure we will be intouch


----------



## ATX 4x4

ShallowSport24 said:


> We have a home in Rockport and will be there all weekend. I'll be available to run you guys to get beer, ice, beer, fuel or whatever ya'll might need Friday and Saturday evenings if the need arises.
> 
> Ya'll have fun:cheers:
> 
> Like has already been said there are a ton of eating places within walking distance to the Lighthouse Inn and Fulton Harbor. Michelle, who runs the bar in the Hotel, is top notch and will take care of ya'll too.
> 
> Also you'll need to go all the way around the point of Key Allegro (it's not that far) to the Channel going into Little Bay to get fuel IF you have a top on your boat as the bridge to Key Allegro is less that seven feet tall at high tide. Been there done that.


You are the man. Hope you can make it down to meet some of us. This should be a purty cool lil on the water boat show. I'm sure some will have some excellent photos to post when we all get back. :brew2:


----------



## KEMPOC

I am not very familiar with Freeport. Can someone recomend a good place to launch with reasonably secure parking for 3 days?


----------



## 2400tman

kempoc pm sent


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Booked the room today so me and my brother will be going for sure. I also need to know a safe place to leave the truck in Freeport as well.


----------



## KEMPOC

BLUEBERRY said:


> Booked the room today so me and my brother will be going for sure. I also need to know a safe place to leave the truck in Freeport as well.


What, no women? Is your boat the USS Sausage Fest?:cheers:


----------



## 2400tman

kempoc...too funny


----------



## ATX 4x4

KEMPOC said:


> What, no women? Is your boat the USS Sausage Fest?:cheers:


For real. You live in Waco. More beautiful girls on the Baylor campus than I know what to do with. You mean to tell us you can't even find one?


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Lol... I bet I won't hear one once of complaining on my boat..


----------



## ATX 4x4

BLUEBERRY said:


> Lol... I bet I won't hear one once of complaining on my boat..


Touché. :brew::brew: What kind of boat?


----------



## BLUEBERRY

2110 nautic star


----------



## ReelWork

Green to ya Blueberry - great reply.


----------



## ShallowSport24

SlickWillie said:


> Glad you posted about the bridge height, as I have never ventured in there. I took some guys in an air boat at Fulton Harbor to the Stripes for fuel. They had made a run down from Port O'Conner to Port A and pulled in Fulton Harbor looking for fuel. Sure was fun watching them take on Aransas Bay when they left as it was terrible rough that day.:biggrin:


I bet. Aransas can be a real bit-- when it gets mad, especially for an air boat in the open bay.
Bet they were puckered up.........


----------



## 2400tman

alright! good choice of boats Blueberry. Welcome aboard!


----------



## ShallowSport24

ATX 4x4 said:


> You are the man. Hope you can make it down to meet some of us. This should be a purty cool lil on the water boat show. I'm sure some will have some excellent photos to post when we all get back. :brew2:


No problem at all. Look forward to meeting ya'll.


----------



## capfab

ShallowSport24 said:


> We have a home in Rockport and will be there all weekend. I'll be available to run you guys to get beer, ice, beer, fuel or whatever ya'll might need Friday and Saturday evenings if the need arises.
> 
> Ya'll have fun:cheers:
> 
> Like has already been said there are a ton of eating places within walking distance to the Lighthouse Inn and Fulton Harbor. Michelle, who runs the bar in the Hotel, is top notch and will take care of ya'll too.
> 
> Also you'll need to go all the way around the point of Key Allegro (it's not that far) to the Channel going into Little Bay to get fuel IF you have a top on your boat as the bridge to Key Allegro is less that seven feet tall at high tide. Been there done that.


Very kind offer sir. Please come on down so we can thank you in person!!


----------



## capfab

SlickWillie said:


> Fellows, I am Will Esters. My wife is the Sales Manager Yellow Skeeter posted info on. I can't get you any better rates, but if there is some way I can help, shoot me a PM.
> 
> This is the Lighthouse Webcam. You will see the entrance to Fulton Harbor, along with a shot out some distance into the bay. Time Warner has recently purchased the cable system here, and is rebuilding it, so internet is iffy here. I tried the link before posting it, and it is working today.
> 
> I believe the closest gas on the water is at Key Allegro Marina. If you have a gas can, there is a Stripes right on the entrance channel to that marina. There are plenty of places to eat within walking distance. The Lighthouse Palm Room Bar & Grill also serves up some great food.
> 
> Wish I could make the run with y'all. Have fun!


Great info and gesture Slick. Come on down for a beer on us.


----------



## capfab

Blueberry, Welcome to "Lapse of Reason 2012"!


----------



## mgeistman

im gonna try to join the crowd when yall go through poc, only got a 20 gallon tank so.......i need to do some mpg figuring lol.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Recap:
Boat ride from Freeport to Rockport August 10. Leaving Freeport at 10:30 meeting at Surfside marina. 

Head to Rockport with stops planned at the marina in matagorda, and poc or seadrift if needed. 

Spend Friday night at Lighthouse inn in Rockport and docking boats at Fulton Harbor. 

Saturday is open day for participants to do as they please from hanging out in the nice hotel pool, to fishing, or whatever "floats your boat"

Head back Sunday at 9 am to Freeport. 

Contact myself, or PM anyone on the thread that has confirmed to get hotel booking details so you can use the generous discount Lighthouse Inn has provided to our group. 

And once again, thanks to the Lighthouse Inn for helping us out! They never disappoint. 

Looking forward to meeting new people and having a fun ride down the ICW.


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> Recap:
> 
> Looking forward to meeting new people and having a fun ride down the ICW.


THIS!! If I can help anyone with the trip, PM me.


----------



## craftkr

ShallowSport24 said:


> We have a home in Rockport and will be there all weekend. I'll be available to run you guys to get beer, ice, beer, fuel or whatever ya'll might need Friday and Saturday evenings if the need arises.
> 
> Ya'll have fun:cheers:
> 
> Like has already been said there are a ton of eating places within walking distance to the Lighthouse Inn and Fulton Harbor. Michelle, who runs the bar in the Hotel, is top notch and will take care of ya'll too.
> 
> Also you'll need to go all the way around the point of Key Allegro (it's not that far) to the Channel going into Little Bay to get fuel IF you have a top on your boat as the bridge to Key Allegro is less that seven feet tall at high tide. Been there done that.


Same thing here, if anyone needs anything I will be around too. Looks like this is gaining momentum! :texasflag


----------



## 2400tman

X all.lol.. looking forward to meeting ALL! We have little over a month to prepare so everyone needs to make sure their vessels are in tip top shape. This is a LONG HAUL. You sure dont want to break down in between nowhere.


----------



## capfab

craftkr said:


> Same thing here, if anyone needs anything I will be around too. Looks like this is gaining momentum! :texasflag


Awesome gesture, Thanks!! PM your cell number just in case! Please make a showing Friday PM or Saturday!


----------



## 2400tman

Thanks craftkr! 2cool family is awesome. If you would please, pm me your contact info just incase. Really so we can contact you to share a cold one or two on three!


----------



## ATX 4x4

I will be doing the following in preparation...

-tire pressure check/light check/boat safety equipment double check
-fill up with fuel
-change 10 micron fuel filter
-change tiny fuel filter under cowling
-change lower unit gear lube
-I'm on the fence about loading a 5 gallon fuel can
-When I return, I'll replace the water pump. Anyone carry a spare?

As always I have on hand the following:

-SPF 2 million sunscreen
-extra set of spark plugs
-brass boat plugs
-duct tape & electrical tape
-numerous zipties
-a fairly simple multipiece tool set from a popular hardware store
-pirate flag to raise up incase I want to steal something you have while out on the water :slimer::slimer:

Only packing food to consume for the boat trip down there. We'll eat out in Rockport. I will be packing drinks for the entire weekend in boat cooler.

I'm sure I'm missing something. Please feel free to add to this list.


----------



## ReelWork

Speaking of, we should pick a place for Saturday Night's dinner and make reservations since we will have so many peeps... 

My recommendation - MOONDOG! 

Charlotte Plummer's is cool too. Maybe we could get the upstairs reserved. 

Cool place, low keyed and reasonable. Yes, there is a Boiling Bot but trust me we will be well into the Thousands going there. Typically ends up being $50-100/person.


----------



## 2400tman

Reelwork... cool, low keyed and resonable for us. never been to Rockport so we are open. whats moondog?


----------



## capfab

and...

- Taking a fresh bottle of Ethanol remover for marina gas.
- Extra batteries for Handheld VHF
- Camera and extra memory chip

I have four fresh batteries in my boat, so the group should be covered for 12v if someone's dies on the trip.


----------



## capfab

Will follow your lead Reelwork. Within walking distance of Lighthouse?


----------



## ATX 4x4

Who will be successful in convincing their wife to NOT pack the house for this trip?

The ladies will be flocking to adpostel's boat to hang up clothes in his console head room :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 2400tman

atx...got that covered. My wife is a lite packer! She just forgets important stuff!..lol


----------



## mgeistman

2400tman said:


> atx...got that covered. My wife is a lite packer! She just forgets important stuff!..lol


 X2 ^^^ on that one!!


----------



## 2400tman

add...oil for us 2strokers


----------



## 2slick

ShallowSport24 said:


> I bet. Aransas can be a real bit-- when it gets mad, especially for an air boat in the open bay.
> Bet they were puckered up.........


The guy that owned the boat is a 2cooler.....said he stays on the Blue Water board here. By the time I got home, I had forgotten his name. He asked me how the air boats crossed Aransas Bay. I told him I had never seen one cross the bay. They were wanting to run behind the barrier islands, but crossed over for fuel.

I second the Boiling Pot being pricey. Of course, you can drop a chunk of change at any of the restaurants. Moondogs is right on the harbor, with patio tables next to the water and a deck above. One block from the hotel. Great atmosphere and good food. Hammerheads, right across the street diagonally from the Lighthouse will probably still have live music in August. They have an outside patio behind a privacy fence for music and outside drinking and dining. They have decent food also. There is Cheryl's just across from Hammerheads. Captain Benny's is just down from there back across Fulton Beach Road. Hu Dats is right in front of Moon Dogs. They have good food also. I occasionally pick up to go lunch for the wife and I there. Charlotte Plummer's is two blocks from the hotel. Upstairs dining affords a look over Fulton Harbor. Most of the restaurants will cook up your catch for you.

Oh, and there's the Sugar Shack Bar. They'll have some sort of music on Friday and Saturday nights I'm sure. The same lady that owns Hammerheads owns it. She has the old bus Alice Faye's used to have, and if you over indulge in beverage, I would suggest getting a lift back to the hotel. I've known of some folks getting cited for PI walking back to the hotel after drinking one to many.

There are 3 bait houses on Fulton Harbor. I use the one in the far corner of the harbor by the Fulton Pier, simply because it is very clean. I hate a bait house that smells like a bait house.


----------



## capfab

Great info Slick!!!! Thanks.;


----------



## mgeistman

what time do you think ya'll will be floting through POC?


----------



## capfab

mgeistman said:


> what time do you think ya'll will be floting through POC?


2:00 -3:00ish???


----------



## mgeistman

thanks!!


----------



## craftkr

SlickWillie said:


> The guy that owned the boat is a 2cooler.....said he stays on the Blue Water board here. By the time I got home, I had forgotten his name. He asked me how the air boats crossed Aransas Bay. I told him I had never seen one cross the bay. They were wanting to run behind the barrier islands, but crossed over for fuel.
> 
> I second the Boiling Pot being pricey. Of course, you can drop a chunk of change at any of the restaurants. Moondogs is right on the harbor, with patio tables next to the water and a deck above. One block from the hotel. Great atmosphere and good food. Hammerheads, right across the street diagonally from the Lighthouse will probably still have live music in August. They have an outside patio behind a privacy fence for music and outside drinking and dining. They have decent food also. There is Cheryl's just across from Hammerheads. Captain Benny's is just down from there back across Fulton Beach Road. Hu Dats is right in front of Moon Dogs. They have good food also. I occasionally pick up to go lunch for the wife and I there. Charlotte Plummer's is two blocks from the hotel. Upstairs dining affords a look over Fulton Harbor. Most of the restaurants will cook up your catch for you.
> 
> Oh, and there's the Sugar Shack Bar. They'll have some sort of music on Friday and Saturday nights I'm sure. The same lady that owns Hammerheads owns it. She has the old bus Alice Faye's used to have, and if you over indulge in beverage, I would suggest getting a lift back to the hotel. I've known of some folks getting cited for PI walking back to the hotel after drinking one to many.
> 
> There are 3 bait houses on Fulton Harbor. I use the one in the far corner of the harbor by the Fulton Pier, simply because it is very clean. I hate a bait house that smells like a bait house.


I'm partial to MoonDogs, but I think the kitchen closes around 10. And the rest 11 I think, good food and great atmosphere and reasonable prices. If you want to partake in the sweet nectar of the gods aka drink later you can walk about a 100 yds over to the Sugar Shack.

IMHO, Boiling Point, Charlotte Plummers is over priced and not as good as everyone says they are. But to each is one's own.

And be careful if you do get drunk, Rockports not exactly to forgiving for PI, DUI's etc. Now having a couple drinks, not a problem. :cheers:


----------



## 2slick

craftkr said:


> I'm partial to MoonDogs, but I think the kitchen closes around 10. And the rest 11 I think, good food and great atmosphere and reasonable prices. If you want to partake in the sweet nectar of the gods aka drink later you can walk about a 100 yds over to the Sugar Shack.
> 
> IMHO, Boiling Point, Charlotte Plummers is over priced and not as good as everyone says they are. But to each is one's own.
> 
> And be careful if you do get drunk, Rockports not exactly to forgiving for PI, DUI's etc. Now having a couple drinks, not a problem. :cheers:


Here's a few pictures of Moondogs. I noticed the index has Hammerheads (that made me hungry when I looked at that) and Sushi Luck. I forgot about that one, right behind the Boiling Pot on Palmetto Street. (I don't do that stuff)


----------



## ShallowSport24

craftkr said:


> I'm partial to MoonDogs, but I think the kitchen closes around 10. And the rest 11 I think, good food and great atmosphere and reasonable prices. If you want to partake in the sweet nectar of the gods aka drink later you can walk about a 100 yds over to the Sugar Shack.
> 
> IMHO, Boiling Point, Charlotte Plummers is over priced and not as good as everyone says they are. But to each is one's own.
> 
> And be careful if you do get drunk, Rockports not exactly to forgiving for PI, DUI's etc. Now having a couple drinks, not a problem. :cheers:


I agree with everything Craft said. I'll add Hammerheads is just OK IMHO too. Last time we were there we had to take a mosquito spray bath before ordering a beer on the patio. 
There's a saying that goes "Come to Rockport on vacation leave Rockport on probation". 
It's not really that bad just don't be a douche and you'll be fine.:cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Hotel has a nivel bar!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice not nivel


----------



## 2400tman

And we can crawl to our rooms


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> And we can crawl to our rooms


:brew2:Yep!

Moondogs looks pretty good!


----------



## capfab

I'm thinking of going out to some rigs during our Saturday if the rides not rough. Anybody want to buddy up?


----------



## 2400tman

That just might work!!!! Been kinda thinkin about that. We sure need to go wet a line while we are their.
capfab, who will be tavelin with you?


----------



## 2400tman

Hey yellowskeeter what is the count?


----------



## capfab

Just me and the wife 2400tman. Plenty of room.


----------



## yellowskeeter

For those that decide to go, reservations at the Lighthouse Inn for our group are available and they have given us a very special rate, so thanks again to them! Please contact me or anyone else on this thread that is going to get pricing details. I think so far there are close to 10 boats going. I will be in Sargent tx all next week on the icw at a house we rented so if you see the boat in the water and have a question about the trip let me know. I will post the recap once again.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Recap:
Boat ride from Freeport to Rockport August 10. Leaving Freeport at 10:30 meeting at Surfside marina. 

Head to Rockport with stops planned at the marina in matagorda, and poc or seadrift if needed. 

Spend Friday night at Lighthouse inn in Rockport and docking boats at Fulton Harbor. 

Saturday is open day for participants to do as they please from hanging out in the nice hotel pool, to fishing, or whatever "floats your boat"

Head back Sunday at 9 am to Freeport. 

Contact myself, or PM anyone on the thread that has confirmed to get hotel booking details so you can use the generous discount Lighthouse Inn has provided to our group. 

And once again, thanks to the Lighthouse Inn for helping us out! They never disappoint. 

Looking forward to meeting new people and having a fun ride down the ICW.


----------



## 2slick

Any of y'all familiar with Fulton Harbor? I pulled thru yesterday, and I am somewhat concerned about docking in the harbor. There is one group of slips that has limited access, but it is pretty much full up. I think that is probably where folks that live in their boats are docked. I can take some pictures and post up, or I suppose you might see it OK on goggle. Fulton has no police force, and I doubt if RPD will monitor the harbor. Aransas County Sheriff's Dept ordinarily monitors events there. When there are lots of high dollar boats across from the hotel, RPD will do some extra patrols of the area.

I sure don't want to rain on your parade, but just wanted to bring this to mind. If any of the other locals on here know any of the deputies or the sheriff, perhaps they might get an extra patrol or two. Heck, I'm not even officially an Aransas County resident.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Thanks SlickWillie
Any chance you may know of a better place to dock the boats that is close to the Lighthouse Inn? I remember docking my boat in a decent place very close the hotel that had a lot of sailboats that was behind the concrete break. Not sure I remeber the name.


----------



## 2slick

yellowskeeter said:


> Thanks SlickWillie
> Any chance you may know of a better place to dock the boats that is close to the Lighthouse Inn? I remember docking my boat in a decent place very close the hotel that had a lot of sailboats that was behind the concrete break. Not sure I remeber the name.


That's probably the privately owned marina just as you enter the harbor. It is the closest to the hotel of any of the slips. I will take a look at it today. Not sure they have room for the number of boats y'all will have. If you search google maps for the Lighthouse the marina is right beside the boat ramp. Looks like the shot on Google Maps is pretty current also.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah that is where I have docked ony trips. If you get a contact number let me know and will call. Thanks again


----------



## ReelWork

The Public Marina is all the way down by Charlotte Plummer's and typically has a lot of slips available and we can always double up in some areas. No doubt there will be some slips in use, but will shouldn't have too much of a problem getting spaces. 

Slick Willie - will you ask if we can make reservations or if we need to do anything special?

Sorry YS - guess we were posting at the same time..


----------



## capfab

Maybe the lighthouse has some recommendations.


----------



## HooknUp

I really hope this becomes a yearly trip, my dad and I are getting a new boat next year and would love to be part of this!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

HooknUp said:


> I really hope this becomes a yearly trip, my dad and I are getting a new boat next year and would love to be part of this!!


2nd annual "lapse of reason" tour!


----------



## ATX 4x4

yellowskeeter said:


> 2nd annual "NATIONAL lapse of reason" tour!


I fixed it for you

We'll likely be doing a run to the Bahamas via Miami or maybe running a lap around the Keys by then...no big deal.

I'm already getting sponsorships offered via PM. I don't care how free that etec is, I love my Yamaha.


----------



## goldwingtiny

ATX 4x4 said:


> I fixed it for you
> 
> We'll likely be doing a run to the Bahamas via Miami or maybe running a lap around the Keys by then...no big deal.
> 
> I'm already getting sponsorships offered via PM. I don't care how free that etec is, I love my Yamaha.


You may love that Yammie, but I know you don't carry the same opinion of Etec's that you use to. And if you try to say otherwise, well then :an5:


----------



## ATX 4x4

goldwingtiny said:


> You may love that Yammie, but I know you don't carry the same opinion of Etec's that you use to. And if you try to say otherwise, well then :an5:


I'm a closet ETEC junkie, you caught me. :brew2:


----------



## goldwingtiny

ATX 4x4 said:


> I'm a closet ETEC junkie, you caught me. :brew2:


Now that's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## 2slick

The privately owner marina is Fulton Beach Marina. I believe the owner is John. Number is 361-790-5490. Of course, the slips ain't nothing to write home about.

I took some pictures today.....but when I sent them to my email and computer, they came out sideways. What the heck? Sent them to Tinypic, and they've changed the edit and I can't figure out how to rotate 90*. MS says they are read only, so it can't rotate. Gotta figure that IPhone out.


----------



## capfab

ATX 4x4 said:


> I fixed it for you
> 
> We'll likely be doing a run to the Bahamas via Miami or maybe running a lap around the Keys by then...no big deal.
> 
> I'm already getting sponsorships offered via PM. I don't care how free that etec is, I love my Yamaha.


Outstanding! The keys will work! Gonna need a bigger yeti!


----------



## yellowskeeter

:dance:


SlickWillie said:


> The privately owner marina is Fulton Beach Marina. I believe the owner is John. Number is 361-790-5490. Of course, the slips ain't nothing to write home about.
> 
> I took some pictures today.....but when I sent them to my email and computer, they came out sideways. What the heck? Sent them to Tinypic, and they've changed the edit and I can't figure out how to rotate 90*. MS says they are read only, so it can't rotate. Gotta figure that IPhone out.


Thanks for the help! I have had my boat there multiple times and it has worked out.


----------



## capfab

One day closer!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Posting these up for SlickWillie - Thanks Will. :brew:

The last photo is of "open slips on the far north end of ACND harbor."


----------



## 2slick

Dang, my forgetter is gettin better. That last picture is actually the center row of slips, right in front of the Skimmer ticket office. How could I have forgotten that? It was raining and I pulled into two parking spaces diagonally to shoot that picture. There were numerous parking spaces, but this gal in a Mercedes wants to park right where I was, and glared at me until I moved. Thanks for posting the pictures Reelwork.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Loaded for a week of fishing. Will be much lighter on the boat run!


----------



## 2400tman

Have a good trip ys! Looks good!


----------



## 2slick

Couple more pictures for y'all. Nice looking boat Yellowskeeter.


----------



## 2400tman

Slickwillie, which marina is that? Is that the one right down the road from hotel?


----------



## ReelWork

Have a good trip and tight lines amigo!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

2400tman said:


> Slickwillie, which marina is that? Is that the one right down the road from hotel?


Yes, thats Fulton harbor marine.


----------



## capfab

Tear em' up YS. Have a great time!


----------



## 2400tman

Is it time to go yet?


----------



## pipeliner345

HOW many boats are signed up for this gig right now............................................


----------



## 2400tman

I believe around 10


----------



## adpostel

DANG!! I missed alot while I was off.... Let me go catch up on the thread. All I know is my room is booked....


----------



## adpostel

BLUEBERRY said:


> Lol... I bet I won't hear one once of complaining on my boat..


 Awesome Reply! Now I'm Jealous..... hahahaha


----------



## adpostel

ATX 4x4 said:


> Who will be successful in convincing their wife to NOT pack the house for this trip?
> 
> The ladies will be flocking to adpostel's boat to hang up clothes in his console head room :biggrin::biggrin:


Yea, she's gonna want a clothes hanger bar thingy in the console...... LOL

I think the ladies will be flocking to my boat for sure..... just not for me, but for the restroom in the Center Console, LOL.... I'll be sure to bring some toilet paper... it could be a long trip between harbors, and you know how the ladies are.... Nature sure seems to call a lot, and at the most inconvenient times.... Hence, my restroom in the Center Console.....


----------



## ATX 4x4

BLUEBERRY said:


> 2110 nautic star


This the same one that is for sale? What's the plan??


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Yeah. I'm trying to sell it so I can get me Shoalwater 23 cat. Im still In for the trip.


----------



## yellowskeeter

We have been in Sargent all week and it has been nice to be away. Everything is still on plan, just hope the fishing gets a little better here the next few days/nights.


----------



## capfab

Im still excited!


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> We have been in Sargent all week and it has been nice to be away. Everything is still on plan, just hope the fishing gets a little better here the next few days/nights.


Sounds like you're having the same problem I've had the last few trips - lots of fishing with little to show for it!


----------



## 2400tman

Ya'll need to come up this way. Fishin is on fire! Me n a buddy fished yesterday, ended with 19 with about 2/3's bein 20-23" fish. Fished today till about 10 (storm ran us off) ended with 12 with 1/2 bein 19-21" You might say I'm on some pretty solid fish. Awesome to days!


----------



## ATX 4x4

I have one of these.










Anyone have just a spare tire carrier like that WITHOUT the hub they'd be willing to trade me for? You are getting a heck of a deal.

We could easily do the swap at the ramp.

First to post gets it.


----------



## 2400tman

Thinking about making a dry run for the day to scope everything out. Anybody interested?


----------



## yellowskeeter

ATX I would be happy to trade but have to see what I have on my magic tilt trailer. 


Wish I could do the run, but work is calling me!


----------



## ReelWork

Ok, I've made some calls to the man upstairs and have arranged for some awesome fishing. The fish will bite whatever we throw at them!


----------



## 2400tman

Awesome reelwork! I'm ready. Man you need to hitch up that big bw and head my way. Fishin is pretty dang good


----------



## capfab

Im back from Colorado!! Now concentrating on "Lapse of Reason 2012"!! Thanks for the calls upstairs ReelWork!! Iwill be in Port A during the Blue Wave tournament. Anyone else from Lapse of Reason going?


----------



## adpostel

I'm glad you made that call. Because as much as I thought my wife was gonna be concerned with getting all her luggage in the boat (Shoes) She told me last night that she wanted us to be able to go catch some fish! I was pretty pumped, but then thought, I've never fished over there.... Gonna have to get a group potlick going or somethin'......


----------



## yellowskeeter

I am ready!


----------



## craftkr

adpostel said:


> I'm glad you made that call. Because as much as I thought my wife was gonna be concerned with getting all her luggage in the boat (Shoes) She told me last night that she wanted us to be able to go catch some fish! I was pretty pumped, but then thought, I've never fished over there.... Gonna have to get a group potlick going or somethin'......


No need for pot licking. I'm planning on having a couple spots and pointers to try and put y'all on some fish. Not a guide service but some sound info on where to go etc. Depending on how and what you want to fish for.


----------



## 2400tman

I am so ready!


----------



## ReelWork

Sure others may have the same question/concern... How safe is the freeport ramp for vehicles, trailers, etc..?


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> Sure others may have the same question/concern... How safe is the freeport ramp for vehicles, trailers, etc..?


 x2

Hey reelwork are you still running the 4blade prop that is in the pic that you posted on the trnsducer blog? If so what is it and what pitch? Man that 300 is a beast on your transom!


----------



## 2400tman

Man I'm so proud of myself,lol.. Finally figured out how ya'll post quotes..What can I say. I'm no computer geek.loll


----------



## yellowskeeter

I am thinking about one of those turbo 4 blade otx props from the other thread. I have images of my skeeter running better and know the prop on it now is not letting the motor turn correctly. Just waiting on a response to possibly order.


----------



## ReelWork

I am currently running a slightly tweaked Yamaha Saltwater Series II in 21P (3 Blade). The hull really responds well with this prop and the increased bow rise which makes for a softer ride at higher speeds. Cruise speed is about 5 MPH higher and as I've posted before, I am pretty much in a 100:1 RPM to MPH ratio - 4000 RPM=40 MPH.

The prop in the picture is a Typhoon and it runs good too but has more stern lift and quite frankly has become the backup prop at this point. Good prop for the setup, just like the SWS II better...


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> I am thinking about one of those turbo 4 blade otx props from the other thread. I have images of my skeeter running better and know the prop on it now is not letting the motor turn correctly. Just waiting on a response to possibly order.


X2! I'm actually thinkin about the of1 from turbo.


----------



## yellowskeeter

getting closer so here is the recap:
Recap:
Boat ride from Freeport to Rockport August 10. Leaving Freeport at 10:30 meeting at Surfside marina. 

Head to Rockport with stops planned at the marina in matagorda, and poc or seadrift if needed. 

Spend Friday night at Lighthouse inn in Rockport and docking boats at Fulton Harbor. 

Saturday is open day for participants to do as they please from hanging out in the nice hotel pool, to fishing, or whatever "floats your boat"

Head back Sunday at 9 am to Freeport. 

Contact myself, or PM anyone on the thread that has confirmed to get hotel booking details so you can use the generous discount Lighthouse Inn has provided to our group. 

And once again, thanks to the Lighthouse Inn for helping us out! They never disappoint. 

Looking forward to meeting new people and having a fun ride down the ICW.


----------



## craftkr

I just realized that the Majek owners tournament will be Saturday, I will be fishing this so other than some pointers on a map I won't be able to assist any of yall wet a hood Saturday.


----------



## 2400tman

Amen brother! Looking forward to it!


----------



## capfab

So are we!!!


----------



## Capt Rebait

That sounds like its going to be an awsome trip. I made a smallone in june from matagorda to POC and back the same day and it was really fun to just cruise there and back


----------



## 2slick

*On the water eateries.....*

The wife and I stopped in at Tarpon Shores Marina yesterday, and she got a copy of the menu. I took a picture and hopefully it will suffice as they have no menu on line. Also, there is Mickey's Bar & Grill at Hampton Harbor. Heard lots of good things about them when we were at ICW RV Park. Another one is Palm Harbor Marina about half way between Rockport and Aransas Pass on the ICW. Don't know anything about that one, but if I get the time, I'll drop in and check it out.

Also, there are some at Port A that are accessible by water.

Flounders Grill, Tarpon Shores Marina, Menu


----------



## Capt Rebait

what speed are yall planning on travling at? If i can talk my buddys in going i might meet yall out there but not a sure thing yet


----------



## ReelWork

Believe we are looking at a leisurely 25-30 MPH. Sure there will be some bursts of speed and periods of idling mixed in too...


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Believe we are looking at a leisurely 25-30 MPH. Sure there will be some bursts of speed and periods of idling mixed in too...


"bursts of speed" :biggrin:


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> "bursts of speed" :biggrin:


Well, you know...


----------



## capfab

Oh yes. Your 300 is definitely capable of that!!


----------



## 2slick

*Wow.....Redfish Willie's*

Did a little exploring today while in Aransas Pass. Dropped in by the Redfish Bay drystack and checked out their new bar and grill. I had completely forgotten about this one in my previous post concerning on the water eateries. I was very impressed to say the least. Right on Conn Brown Harbor. So, I snapped a few pictures for y'all to see. I plan to try them out next time we are boating down that way. There is just a special atmosphere for us to be able to dock and have a meal right on the water.

The docks belong to the City of Aransas Pass. They have really worked at cleaning up the harbor area. This area is about 13 miles south of Rockport.


----------



## capfab

That looks great Slick!!! Definitely a cold beer for you on me!! Greenie to you for the help!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> That looks great Slick!!! Definitely a cold beer for you on me!! Greenie to you for the help!


 x2!


----------



## yellowskeeter

x3


----------



## adpostel

x4


----------



## yellowskeeter

couple weeks left!
For those that need more details please pm me and will respond. The more the marrier!


----------



## capfab

I will be in Port A this weekend to scout. Going to make a boat run to Rockport. If anyone wants to meet up, holler.


----------



## Trouthunter

I stuck it for ya'll. Wish we could make the trip but can't pull it off. Might see you around Palacios Point and show you how to run closer to the shoreline to stay out of rough water between there and POC.

TH


----------



## capfab

Trouthunter said:


> I stuck it for ya'll. Wish we could make the trip but can't pull it off. Might see you around Palacios Point and show you how to run closer to the shoreline to stay out of rough water between there and POC.
> 
> TH


That would be awesome! Rough water makes for a less happy wife! If there is anything I can do to help you make the trip, pm me.


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> I will be in Port A this weekend to scout. Going to make a boat run to Rockport. If anyone wants to meet up, holler.


I'll be there as well fishing the Blue Wave tourney from Thursday-Sunday and staying in Port A. Gimme a shout on the VHF - if I'm around the boat, I will reply. Otherwise, will be soaking in the pursuit of pescados...

I can PM you my MMSI if you'd like...


----------



## 2slick

capfab said:


> That would be awesome! Rough water makes for a less happy wife! If there is anything I can do to help you make the trip, pm me.


That is what would concern me also. We always fished south of Rockport. Last time wife and I were out, we headed north, ending up where the ICW hits San Antonio Bay. Everything was good until we got back to Aransas Bay around 3 in the evening. That thing was rough as he!!. I couldn't hardly get out of bed the next morning(back). We didn't get wet, just bounced around.

I've been wanting to make a run to Port Mansfield, but Corpus Christi Bay is the challenge to me. I've been on it in a 22' Blue Wave.....it was rough! Been looking at the nautical maps to see if I could run close to Mustang Island instead of the ICW across CC Bay.

BTW, glad to see this thread a "sticky". Saves me from having to scroll down the page.


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> I'll be there as well fishing the Blue Wave tourney from Thursday-Sunday and staying in Port A. Gimme a shout on the VHF - if I'm around the boat, I will reply. Otherwise, will be soaking in the pursuit of pescados...
> 
> I can PM you my MMSI if you'd like...


PM Sent RW.


----------



## capfab

A little over 2 weeks to go!!!!!


----------



## HTM

*stuck in Dubai*

Good luck all post some pics for those who can't going but want to!


----------



## yellowskeeter

12 days and counting.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Anyone care to post a list of their must haves for the long haul? I've been given the order of clearing out all the storage compartments so "we" can store all "our" [email protected] Too much fishing tackle apparently.

What's the consensus for lunch that day? Everyone packing sack lunches or planning to stop and eat?


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Not gonna bring anything extra for the boat except maybe a fuel filter. Tools, and a charger just in case. For lunch I will probably jut pack a sandwich or something small and just wait till I get to rockport to eat something.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah packing and eating for us. Lets leave the rester aunt stuff for dinner once we all get their. Not packing much other than clothes, fishing gear, food, snacks and drinks and an extra portable tank with fuel.


----------



## 2slick

Aransas Bay was sure slick this morning.....hope it is that way when y'all make the run.


----------



## adpostel

adpostel is still in and can't wait. They bumped 2cool at work, so I can only get on while at the house now..... We're ready!!!


----------



## ReelWork

SlickWillie said:


> Aransas Bay was sure slick this morning.....hope it is that way when y'all make the run.


Saturday morning and most of the day was absolutely beuatiful. The fishing? Not so much... :headknock


----------



## yellowskeeter

So far 9 boats/ rooms confirmed. Just called the lighthouse inn. Looks like a good group!


----------



## ReelWork

Just called the Marina and they are "first come, first served" and slip is $30/night.

*The Marina contact numbers are:

Marina - 361.729.6661 
After hours (cell) - 361.386.0562*

I've got the numbers programmed in my cell and probably on the Garmin chip, however might be advisable to do the same for those that are going.

Was down in Port A since last Thursday. Saturday and Sunday were those days where the water looked like Cancun, no lie. Absolutely beautiful! Hopefully the good Lord will be with us and grant us the same.

Looks like a GREAT group of folks going!


----------



## yellowskeeter

sweet


----------



## ATX 4x4

ReelWork said:


> Just called the Marina and they are "first come, first served" and slip is $30/night.
> 
> *The Marina contact numbers are:
> 
> Marina - 361.729.6661
> After hours (cell) - 361.386.0562*
> 
> I've got the numbers programmed in my cell and probably on the Garmin chip, however might be advisable to do the same for those that are going.
> 
> Was down in Port A since last Thursday. Saturday and Sunday were those days where the water looked like Cancun, no lie. Absolutely beautiful! Hopefully the good Lord will be with us and grant us the same.
> 
> Looks like a GREAT group of folks going!


Great post RW. Is it possible that it could be full? Is there an alternative just in case?


----------



## ReelWork

ATX 4x4 said:


> Great post RW. Is it possible that it could be full? Is there an alternative just in case?


She said "space is not an issue" and based on that response from the questions I asked, the best I can tell you is not to worry about it. Sort of one of those it is what it is things and if it ends up being an issue, I know of a couple places we can sort of take over. Like some of the pilings around Moondog or over near the ramp.

Really don't think it will be an issue though. :cheers:


----------



## noskunks

ReelWork said:


> Saturday morning and most of the day was absolutely beuatiful. The fishing? Not so much... :headknock


Don't feel like the lone ranger..That tourney was always a tough one for us..never caught many fish there!!


----------



## adpostel

Hey fellas, I hate to be a pessimist, but it's not like were taking a drive in our vehicles down to Rockport. I hate to state the obvious, but regardless where TS Ernesto ends up, the fact is that it is coming into the Gulf. We are slated to depart Freeport on Friday morning, Ernesto will be where it is gonna be about that time, what is the overall consensus on where we draw the line as to if we make the trip next weekend or not? What would make us call the trip off? Windspeed, Ernesto Landfall Location? Sorry to be so pessimistic, I'm just being precautious. I was hoping for "Fun In The Sun", not "Who Has The Biggest Cojones!" LOL........ 

Thoughts?


----------



## 2400tman

adpostel said:


> Hey fellas, I hate to be a pessimist, but it's not like were taking a drive in our vehicles down to Rockport. I hate to state the obvious, but regardless where TS Ernesto ends up, the fact is that it is coming into the Gulf. We are slated to depart Freeport on Friday morning, Ernesto will be where it is gonna be about that time, what is the overall consensus on where we draw the line as to if we make the trip next weekend or not? What would make us call the trip off? Windspeed, Ernesto Landfall Location? Sorry to be so pessimistic, I'm just being precautious. I was hoping for "Fun In The Sun", not "Who Has The Biggest Cojones!" LOL........
> 
> Thoughts?


I here ya! Looks like a wait n see deal:ac550:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yup, way to early to tell. That thing could do anything. I would say by monday or Tuesday we will know for sure.


----------



## ReelWork

My opinion is we make no change to plans until the last minute. I've been through plenty of these storms and if this thing tracks through southern Mexico or tracks North to Louisiana it will be a non-event here. Definitely wouldn't be an issue running in the intracoastal (mostly protected anyways) and the bay crossings aren't too long. 

By Monday night we will have a good/better idea of where Ernesto is going and perhaps we make the final call Wednesday evening after the daytime hurricane tracker flights report back. 


Now come Wednesday night, if it's slated to track through the Texas Coast with any degree of certainty anywhere west of Beaumont - then that would be reason to cancel on Thursday in my opinion. Especially if it goes south of Matagorda but not quite to LLM, the brunt of the winds and rain are to the North and East on a storm.

I am not giving this storm any attention yet...


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> My opinion is we make no change to plans until the last minute. I've been through plenty of these storms and if this thing tracks through southern Mexico or tracks North to Louisiana it will be a non-event here. Definitely wouldn't be an issue running in the intracoastal (mostly protected anyways) and the bay crossings aren't too long.
> 
> By Monday night we will have a good/better idea of where Ernesto is going and perhaps we make the final call Wednesday evening after the daytime hurricane tracker flights report back.
> 
> Now come Wednesday night, if it's slated to track through the Texas Coast with any degree of certainty anywhere west of Beaumont - then that would be reason to cancel on Thursday in my opinion. Especially if it goes south of Matagorda but not quite to LLM, the brunt of the winds and rain are to the North and East on a storm.
> 
> I am not giving this storm any attention yet...


Oh I am!! But I live CLOSE to galv/trinity bay! Ike was no fun! Kinda got caught with my britches down.lol..Never again!


----------



## ReelWork

2400tman said:


> Oh I am!! But I live CLOSE to galv/trinity bay! Ike was no fun! Kinda got caught with my britches down.lol..Never again!


Don't balme you one bit - understand! When we had the beach house at Sea Isle, the smallest storms always gave us the worst beatings and most property damage from the long flood tides and heavy rains.


----------



## capfab

I say we wait until Tuesday and watch the models. If it were to track north, say to Galveston to Louisiana, I might tow the boat to Rockport so I have my trailer just in case. We could run south to Baffin or something.


----------



## adpostel

OK, I haven't changed any plans, I just wanted to see where we all stood on the subject. Looks like we all have a wait and see attitude, and will make some final calls early next week..... Good Deal..... We can't wait.....


----------



## yellowskeeter

Just saw weather and still way to early to tell but they are showing crossing Cancun Mexico on Thursday so I am still thinking we may be ok. Most modles showing storm going to Mexico, and two going to LA. So as usual, nobody knows.


----------



## 2400tman

Crossing our fingers!


----------



## ReelWork

Predictions keep this thing heading West toward the Pacific after crossing the Yucatan (which would be ideal). Granted, anything could change... Hoping this crosses the Yucatan where they are showing - most storms seem to fall apart crossing that area and rarely gain strength.

http://www.weather.com/weather/hurricanecentral/tracker


----------



## 2400tman

Looks like its going to be a GO!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yes


----------



## Take'emGator

hey yellow skeet, is there a date for this, skipped to last page on this one


----------



## adpostel

*This is what our meteorologist at work sent out at 4 p.m. today...... So far so good.....*


----------



## yellowskeeter

August 10th returning sunday.


----------



## yellowskeeter

yellowskeeter said:


> getting closer so here is the recap:
> Recap:
> Boat ride from Freeport to Rockport August 10. Leaving Freeport at 10:30 meeting at Surfside marina.
> 
> Head to Rockport with stops planned at the marina in matagorda, and poc or seadrift if needed.
> 
> Spend Friday night at Lighthouse inn in Rockport and docking boats at Fulton Harbor.
> 
> Saturday is open day for participants to do as they please from hanging out in the nice hotel pool, to fishing, or whatever "floats your boat"
> 
> Head back Sunday at 9 am to Freeport.
> 
> Contact myself, or PM anyone on the thread that has confirmed to get hotel booking details so you can use the generous discount Lighthouse Inn has provided to our group.
> 
> And once again, thanks to the Lighthouse Inn for helping us out! They never disappoint.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting new people and having a fun ride down the ICW.


Recap


----------



## Take'emGator

Dam it looks like i'm gonna miss this one i got to work days, hopefully next time, thanks for the info though


----------



## yellowskeeter

Well we are planning on making this annual so maybe next year we will se the current group as well as new faces. 4 MORE DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

And Counting!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

We need a role call on who is in. I think there are 9 rooms confirmed when I checked last week so let's hear from you! Two more days and still room for any last minute peeps!
I will start

1)yellowskeeter


----------



## 2slick

In case any of y'all don't know about it, you can get a chance at a free weekend at the Lighthouse or one of it's two sister hotels. Here ya go.


----------



## ReelWork

Reelwork (Chris)


----------



## daryl1979

Where y'all going to hang out at Friday and sat night I'll be in rockport this weekend 


Daryl


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think moondogs Friday night for dinner then at the inn at the bar. I may be wrong but it will have to be close to the lighthouse inn for sure.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think Chris has a 42" plasma on his dash!


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> I think moondogs Friday night for dinner then at the inn at the bar. I may be wrong but it will have to be close to the lighthouse inn for sure.


Sounds good, Amigo. Perhaps we should set a time as it will get crowded.

*Friday Night - 7:30p, Moondogs??*

*Thinking we might hit the Lighthouse Inn Restaurant Saturday Night or ???*



yellowskeeter said:


> I think Chris has a 42" plasma on his dash!


It's only 12 inches but like I tell my wife, get real close and... well, you get the idea. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah sounds good. I am in meetings all day so if anyone wants to take lead on that go ahead.


----------



## boltmaster

I have been following this thread and this looks like a lot of fun. The wife and I will most likely be coming from san antonio down to our place in Rockport Friday night through Sunday. I will be out fishing sat morning but around town after that. If anyone has a problem or needs a hand or a ride into town I would be glad to help if i can 1-210-268-4149 or PM me on 2cool 

just an FYI I think the big CCA Aransas chapter banquet is saturday night at the paws and taws pavillion just down from the Inn. Might be crowded down in Fulton.

Good luck and be safe and enjoy 

Mike


----------



## yellowskeeter

Thanks Mike!


----------



## adpostel

*adpostel is in!!!:cheers:*


----------



## adpostel

yellowskeeter said:


> I think Chris has a 42" plasma on his dash!


Then I'm following him for good measure!!! LOL.....


----------



## capfab

Capfab ( Shawn) and better half (Lynda) are IN! No boat pic on iPad.


----------



## 2400tman

We r in! (Chris n Marsha)..no internet....on phone so no pic here either


----------



## adpostel

Just to be clear, it will be adpostel (Adolph)and better half Veronica as well....


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Sounds good, Amigo. Perhaps we should set a time as it will get crowded.
> 
> *Friday Night - 7:30p, Moondogs??*
> 
> *Thinking we might hit the Lighthouse Inn Restaurant Saturday Night or ???
> 
> sounds good!!*


----------



## coup de grace

Have fun Brother, send me some pictures...


----------



## yellowskeeter

coup de grace said:


> Have fun Brother, send me some pictures...


C'mon with us! We can light up the way!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I received a couple last minute PM's today for some last minute interest on the trip. Due to the last minute and my schedule being hectic, I am posting the info again including the reservation details so anyone interested can join:

Boat ride from Freeport to Rockport August 10. *Leaving Freeport at 10:30 meeting at Surfside marina. *

Head to Rockport with stops planned at the marina in matagorda, and poc or seadrift if needed.

Spend Friday night at Lighthouse inn in Rockport

Lighthouse inn info: http://lighthousetexas4-px.trvlclick.com/
888.606.3547
Group reservation rates are under *Belden Fishing Tournament*

Saturday is *open day* for participants to do as they please from hanging out in the nice hotel pool, to fishing, or whatever "floats your boat"

Head back Sunday at 9 am to Freeport.

Dinner is planned at 
Moondogs Friday Night at 7:30, then drinks at the INN 
Saturday night at the Lighthouse inn same time.

There are no costs for the trip other than what you spend in fuel, hotel, dinners, drinks and manpedis or spa. Everyone covers their own costs.

Lighthouse Inn has a lighted pier at night for those that need to get a little more fishing time as well with a cleaning table on their pier and a great place to have some drinks and chillax. 
And once again, thanks to the Lighthouse Inn for helping us out! They never disappoint.

Looking forward to meeting new people and having a fun ride down the ICW.

Saturday night will be an informal results for bragging rights on the 1st Anual "Lapse Of Reason Fishing Tournament"
1) Biggest Red
2)Biggest Trout
3)Biggest Flounder
4)Texas Grand Slam
5)Biggest Catch for those going offshore or nearshore

Either pictures or physical fish has to be presented as "proof" to win the huge, and valuable non existing prize.


----------



## ReelWork

ReelWork said:


> "first come, first served" and slip is $30/night.
> 
> *The Marina contact numbers are:*
> 
> *Marina - 361.729.6661*
> *After hours (cell) - 361.386.0562*


And repost of the marina contact information..

VHF - Should probably mention that we will monitor channel 68, 69, 16 and 9. Communicate on 68..


----------



## capfab

Either pictures or physical fish has to be presented as "proof" to win the huge, and valuable non existing prize.[/QUOTE]

Hoping to have a shot at the valuable non existing prize!!!!!:rotfl:

LAPSE OF REASON 2012 is a don't miss !!!!!


----------



## adpostel

yellowskeeter said:


> Saturday night will be an informal results for bragging rights on the 1st Anual "Lapse Of Reason Fishing Tournament"
> 1) Biggest Red
> 2)Biggest Trout
> 3)Biggest Flounder
> 4)Texas Grand Slam
> 5)Biggest Catch for those going offshore or nearshore
> 
> *Either pictures or physical fish has to be presented as "proof" to win the huge, and valuable non existing prize*.


WELL, There goes my chances..........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Just called lighthouse inn and there are a couple rooms available with our special rate left.


----------



## KEMPOC

Well, bummer. Moved the scooter trip and planned to make the LOR 2012. Then, one of my wife's Doctors resigned so now wife is going to have to cover that weekend shift (bummer of being the Boss). I dont have any interest in hanging out in Rockport without her (and my girlfriend is unavailable). So, we are out for the LOR 2012. I still migh run down to POC and meet you guys as you pass through. We will see. Look forward to the pictures. Yall have fun AND BE CAREFULL.
Kenneth


----------



## 2400tman

KEMPOC said:


> Well, bummer. Moved the scooter trip and planned to make the LOR 2012. Then, one of my wife's Doctors resigned so now wife is going to have to cover that weekend shift (bummer of being the Boss). I dont have any interest in hanging out in Rockport without her (and my girlfriend is unavailable). So, we are out for the LOR 2012. I still migh run down to POC and meet you guys as you pass through. We will see. Look forward to the pictures. Yall have fun AND BE CAREFULL.
> Kenneth


Bummer. Well try n make it to POC.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Man that sucks! You are going to miss out on the door prize that we will not be offering this year. It will not be a brand new 34 yellowfin fully loaded including gas. Below is the picture of it! This thing is loaded and ready to go!


----------



## KEMPOC

yellowskeeter said:


> Man that sucks! You are going to miss out on the door prize that we will not be offering this year. It will not be a brand new 34 yellowfin fully loaded including gas. Below is the picture of it! This thing is loaded and ready to go!


Cute, but I prefer Fighting Lady Yellow. However, I could not donate it back to the LOR foundation to not be raffled. We could then not use the procedes to not buy Reelwork a Chevy truck.


----------



## 2400tman

KEMPOC said:


> Cute, but I prefer Fighting Lady Yellow. However, I could not donate it back to the LOR foundation to be raffled. We could not use the procedes to buy Reelwork a Chevy truck.


LMAO>>>


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> Man that sucks! You are going to miss out on the door prize that we will not be offering this year. It will not be a brand new 34 yellowfin fully loaded including gas. Below is the picture of it! This thing is loaded and ready to go!


I got first dibbs on driving it!!!! FISH ON!


----------



## KEMPOC

yellowskeeter said:


> I received a couple last minute PM's today for some last minute interest on the trip. Due to the last minute and my schedule being hectic, I am posting the info again including the reservation details so anyone interested can join:
> 
> Boat ride from Freeport to Rockport August 10. *Leaving Freeport at 10:30 meeting at Surfside marina. *
> 
> Head to Rockport with stops planned at the marina in matagorda, and poc or seadrift if needed.
> 
> Spend Friday night at Lighthouse inn in Rockport
> 
> Lighthouse inn info: http://lighthousetexas4-px.trvlclick.com/
> 888.606.3547
> Group reservation rates are under *Belden Fishing Tournament*
> 
> Saturday is *open day* for participants to do as they please from hanging out in the nice hotel pool, to fishing, or whatever "floats your boat"
> 
> Head back Sunday at 9 am to Freeport.
> 
> Dinner is planned at
> Moondogs Friday Night at 7:30, then drinks at the INN
> Saturday night at the Lighthouse inn same time.
> 
> There are no costs for the trip other than what you spend in fuel, hotel, dinners, drinks and manpedis or spa. Everyone covers their own costs.
> 
> Lighthouse Inn has a lighted pier at night for those that need to get a little more fishing time as well with a cleaning table on their pier and a great place to have some drinks and chillax.
> And once again, thanks to the Lighthouse Inn for helping us out! They never disappoint.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting new people and having a fun ride down the ICW.
> 
> Saturday night will be an informal results for bragging rights on the 1st Anual "Lapse Of Reason Fishing Tournament"
> 1) Biggest Red
> 2)Biggest Trout
> 3)Biggest Flounder
> 4)Texas Grand Slam
> 5)Biggest Catch for those going offshore or nearshore
> 
> Either *pictures or physical fish has to be presented as "proof" to win the huge, and valuable non existing prize.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I would like to submit this picture as proof in the Biggest Flounder catagory. Mail me my prize please.


----------



## 2400tman

I'm goin to have to call foul! Something just not right with that pic.hahhah
nice fish!!!


----------



## KEMPOC

2400tman said:


> I'm goin to have to call foul! Something just not right with that pic.hahhah
> nice fish!!!


That fish was caught this coming Saturday, 08/11/12, and you can't prove otherwise. Now, send me my prize!


----------



## capfab

KEMPOC said:


> That fish was caught this coming Saturday, 08/11/12, and you can't prove otherwise. Now, send me my prize!


Lol!


----------



## 2400tman

:rotfl:


KEMPOC said:


> That fish was caught this coming Saturday, 08/11/12, and you can't prove otherwise. Now, send me my prize!


Much be present to win!.


----------



## 2400tman

27 1/2 hrs and counting!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Taking off from work early today and heading that direction for an overnight in Galvetraz. See y'all in the morning. 

Will have Bloody Mary's ready, followed with Limearitas...


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> Taking off from work early today and heading that direction for an overnight in Galvetraz. See y'all in the morning.
> 
> Will have Bloody Mary's ready, followed with Limearitas...


Sweet! R u trailering to Freeport? Pm me your phone no...Chris


----------



## capfab

We will be in Clute tonight. Fly fishing the surf in the morning then headed to Surfside Marina!! Everybody have a safe journey and we look forward to meeting you all!!


----------



## yellowskeeter




----------



## yellowskeeter

Putting the new company car to the towing test. Can a ford edge pull a 22' bay boat? Amazingly yes, and pretty good as well. I am surprised !!


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> Putting the new company car to the towing test. Can a ford edge pull a 22' bay boat? Amazingly yes, and pretty good as well. I am surprised !!


LMAO>>>>>> Thats awesome!!


----------



## ReelWork

And this will be me in a few hours...


----------



## 2400tman

Dang.... Reelwork is taking off early, atx is on vacation, you are pulling your boat with a edge, what the hell am I doin at work??????? Thats it am leavin early toooooooo


----------



## yellowskeeter

Got to get ready for sure! Here is a funny pic, looks odd. According
to ford it can tow 3500 lbs with a 350lb tongue weight. I would have thought it would have squashed the car. 








I am ready for the bloody Mary's for sure!


----------



## capfab

We are also Bloody Mary Ready!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> We are also Bloody Mary Ready!!!!


xxxxxx??? how even many..me tooooooo


----------



## ReelWork

Yeah Skeeter - just doesn't look right... :rotfl:

Reminds me, a few years ago I was running I-10 West around Katy and there was a 36' cigarette boat (like a fountain) with triple I/O's being towed by.... 

Get this...


A BMW X5 


And to make matters worse (or better) - it was moving the load at 70-75!!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Can't wait till tomorrow. We will be leaving here around 5am, and hopefully Houston traffic will not be to bad.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Leaving Austin early too. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## yellowskeeter

It's time!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Hey if any of y'all need bait Fulton harbor bait stand is right on Fulton harbor. Long is the guy that owns it, real nice and helpful guy. He knows the area real well, he can tell you where to fish or navigate if you need help. He is there most of the time early in the morning. Will say high if i see any of y'all be safe.

Justin


----------



## capfab

Getting ready to drop boat in the water!!! Yellow trophy,

LAPSE OF REASON 2012 is on!


----------



## yellowskeeter

In lake Jackson at academy


----------



## HFMowdy

Yall are going to have a blast. I plan on making it next year. How long is that run? How many people are we expecting?


----------



## KEMPOC

yellowskeeter said:


> In lake Jackson at academy


I have the same problem. My boat will not slide off the trailer if I do not have a fresh Academy receipt in my pocket! What is the deal with that? How do it know?????


----------



## capfab

HFMowdy said:


> Yall are going to have a blast. I plan on making it next year. How long is that run? How many people are we expecting?


We are here!!! Have 20 people for 1st annual Lapse of Reason!! Awesome run guys, proud to be a part of it!!


----------



## daniel7930

Glade everyone made it safe


----------



## 2slick

Lapse of Reason 2012 entering Fulton Harbor. Everyone checked into the hotel and heading to Moon Dogs Eatery. Have fun! ReelWork cut across the bay and came in first.(used that big flat screen to his advantage!)


----------



## 2400tman

Having a awesome time with a great group of people. Special thanks to slickwilley and his lovey wife and of course the Lighthouse Inn for their hospitality!!!! Everyone went to do a little fishing except my wife and I. We decided to take it easy today before ride back.lol


----------



## KEMPOC

2400tman said:


> Having a awesome time with a great group of people. Special thanks to slickwilley and his lovey wife and of course the Lighthouse Inn for their hospitality!!!! Everyone went to do a little fishing except my wife and I. We decided to take it easy today before ride back.lol


No pictures? Us workin folk need to live vicariously thru you!


----------



## 2400tman

KEMPOC said:


> No pictures? Us workin folk need to live vicariously thru you!


Pics to follow soon


----------



## yellowskeeter

Water was clear. Man the offshore guys cleaned up today!




























Headed back tomorrow at 9!


----------



## yellowskeeter

And by the way what fish is this?







Sucker was mean!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Getting ready to roll


----------



## 2slick

*Lapse of Reason 2012*

Looks like a lizard fish to me. Quite a few in the bays here.

We had a great time visiting with the fellow 2Coolers and their spouses this weekend. It made the wife and I sad to see them leave.

Here's a few pictures from when they were loading up to leave, and when they gathered by the Lighthouse pier for a photo or two. More pictures are located on the hotel Facebook page.


----------



## 2slick

More pictures....


----------



## yellowskeeter

Hope you guys make it home safely! Had a blast and it was great meeting
everyone. Thanks to Willie and the lighthouse inn for such great hospitality and helping us out!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Oh yeah, and thanks matagorda bay and Aransas bay for kicking our buts on the way up there. That was a pleasure!!!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Back home getting settled in. We had a great time and we truly enjoyed getting to know everyone. A special thank you to SlickWillie, his wife, and all of the fine folks at the *Lighthouse Inn.* It was certainly first class. We will definitely go back for another visit very soon.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Just got home as well. I also wanna give a huge thanks to lighthouse inn for the hospitality and helping everyone out this weekend with everything. It was a a blast this weekend with all you guys and hopefully we will follow through with round 2. Slickwille I will be in contact with you this week to figure out the t top thanks again on that. 

Matt


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> Oh yeah, and thanks matagorda bay and Aransas bay for kicking our buts on the way up there. That was a pleasure!!!!!


LMAO!!!!! Yes sir matagorda showed some of her anger but we didnt let that stop us!! She was much nicer to us today.

What a great weekend with some great new friends, but plum tuckered out....when are we going again???? The Lighthouse Inn was AWESOME! Wonderful people there!

A special thankyou again to Slickwillie and his wife and the Lighthouse Inn! Had a awesome time and cant wait to get back down there!
The Lighthouse Inn is absolutely beautiful!
Will try and get some pics up tomorrow.

Chris n Marsha


----------



## Trouthunter

Glad you guys and girls had a fun and safe trip. I would have loved to make that run with you. Sorry I couldn't get away to help you out with West Matagorda Bay...she can be a mean angry woman sometimes. 

We'll be checking out the Lighthouse Inn soon.

TH


----------



## adpostel

adpostel and crew made it back in safe.... EPIC WEEKEND!! Is all I can say..... Special thanks to SLICKWILLIE and Ms. SLICKWILLIE, them and the whole staff at the Lighthouse Inn were an absolute blessing. Really made us feel special. Thanks again. We'll be talking about this trip and all the great friends that were made for many, many years to come.......
2400T, you're right, Plum Tuckered out!!! 2012 Lapse of Reason, COMPLETE!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

300 miles + on a bay boat in one weekend will leave you feeling a little beat for sure.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Hope capfabs friend is ok after the trailer winch let loose on his arm and it looked pretty bad while they where pulling the boat out yesterday.


----------



## capfab

We made it safely home. Had one of the best weekends ever!! Slickwille and Ms Slickwille, thanks for ALL the help. The ferrying of all the luggage and the instant feeling of welcome you bestowed on us all was just amazing. When you were standing on the dock when we got there, I knew we in good hands.We will be back at the Lighthouse very soon, going to take my Tundra though!!


----------



## capfab

Ed's arm is fine. It was nasty looking but the swelling went down about the time they got home.


----------



## capfab

Lapse of Reason 2012 was Epic. Every person on this journey was fantastic to meet. Look forward to next LOR 2013!!

Oh yeah, What happens in the Lighthouse Pool stays in the Lighthouse Pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and the Sugar Shack and Moondogs!!!!!)


----------



## capfab

On our way!!


----------



## DGAustin

Glad ya'll had a good time, and enjoyed tagging along through this forum post.


----------



## capfab

Waiting at the Locks.


----------



## capfab

SlickWillie Welcoming us to our weekend home!!!!

Thanks again Slickwillie and Ms Slickwillie!!!


----------



## capfab

At the dock after 125 mile boat ride.


----------



## capfab

2400Tman's gorgeous Nauticstar and it's owners.!


----------



## capfab

Friday night dinner and drinks. It felt really nice to be on land.


----------



## capfab

The Port Aransas lunch on Saturday at Fins. The pitchers of XX were cold.


----------



## capfab

One bad A** platform. Reelwork's Purebay took a rough and nasty Matty on and made it look easy. Wish I had a picture of him 90% in the air! That 300 never even throttled down!

Beautiful boat!


----------



## capfab

Taking a break after Matty.


----------



## capfab

The spirit we all felt. My long lost Brother Adpostel !!!


----------



## 2400tman

Getting ready!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

Here we GO!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

On our way

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

Waiting to fuel up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

2400tman said:


> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Ooops....We made it! Friday night dinner and drinks, sunburn and all!


----------



## 2400tman

Saturday morning sunrise at Lighthouse Inn

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

Saturday evening at Lighthouse Inn. A good time was had by all!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

Time to head back already ...went too fast

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

Leaving Rockport and on the way back

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman

Had a AWESOME TIME!! The trip was amazing with a great group of people and new friends!!!!Already thinking about another run. 

Also thanks to 2cool. If it wasnt for this great site this trip would have never happened!!!


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Had a AWESOME TIME!! The trip was amazing with a great group of people and new friends!!!!Already thinking about another run.
> 
> Also thanks to 2cool. If it wasnt for this great site this trip would have never happened!!!


Bingo!! Lets go Chris!!

Thanks to 2cool!!


----------



## 2400tman

Lake Charles?????


----------



## capfab

Some funny moments I recall from the trip:

"Does anyone have any grey poupon?" came over channel 68.
(After Adpostel realized he had to eat a dry sandwich)

We were running a bay and went from 4 feet to 9 inches real fast. Several boats stopped.
" A Haynie would have made it!!" came over channel 68.

We were going back to the lighthouse from the Sugar Shack at 1:00am when a Lighthouse employee stops me and says
" The rest of your group is STILL in there drinking!" The kids were asleep on the couch in the lobby! It was FANTASTIC. :bounce:


----------



## ReelWork

HOME and what a blast! :fireworks

Think we said "what a fun trip" at least 100 times on the way back. When the kids were sleeping in the truck, you know they had fun. They were talking about all the "cool" things they saw. 

BIG THANKS to Yellowskeeter for sort of setting this up and getting the basic foundation pointed in the right direction with lodging and itinerary. The staff at the Lighthouse Inn was super. Never thought I would say I a New York Strip steak tasted as good or better than a Ribeye or Filet, however I challenge anyone to go try the Steak at the Lighthouse Inn - it was absolutely delicious!

and Slickwillie, pleasure meeting you and you saved us all a lot of sore arms and shoulders by hauling our gear. 

Wished we could have made it out to dinner Friday night but the kids had other plans for us so we had to make up for it Saturday Night. Sure was a bear getting up Sunday morning.

Last and certainly not least, it was our pleasure to meet each and every one of y'all. No doubt we have added quite a few friends to our lives. The kids loved the company you all provided as well. Many thanks...


----------



## ReelWork

More. 

Forgot to Mention how much we appreciated the hospitality from the folks at Surfside Marina. 

Trip Odometer was just over 300 miles and nothing short of impressed with how efficient that Yamaha is. Actual fuel used was just about 75 gallons - that's exactly 4 MPG overall average and we weren't exactly just poking along. 

This trip will leave me smiling for quite a few days - can't wait for the next one...


----------



## ReelWork

And last but not least...


----------



## yellowskeeter

Great pics everyone!


----------



## capfab

Used 91 gallons in the verado. This hauling 4 people down, 6 cases of beer, 4 cases of water and 300 pounds of ice in the yetis.


----------



## daniel7930

Looked like a blast.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ha I was calculating the same. Ran 308 miles including fishing all day Saturday and used 15 gallons from Freeport to matagorda, then 27 from matagorda to rockport, added 25 gallons to run around and had blinking lights on our way back to Freeport. Added 45 gallons in seadrift, thank god i had cash, and came home with 3/4 tank of gas.


----------



## Law Dog

Looked like a blast. How many boats made the trip?


----------



## Trouthunter

Dos Equis lol...good stuff. Sure do see a lot of **** faces around the tables 

Great pictures; thanks for sharing.

TH


----------



## KEMPOC

Sorry I missed it.

Hey "Reel" - you know that in about 30 years your kids will be telling their kids about this trip and make it sound like an Atlantic crossing.


----------



## ReelWork

KEMPOC said:


> Sorry I missed it.
> 
> Hey "Reel" - you know that in about 30 years your kids will be telling their kids about this trip and make it sound like an Atlantic crossing.


True... And what's even more cool is it will have been on a 150 foot mega-yacht with 2 Brazilian horsepower and we cruised at Warp 9.


----------



## 2slick

OK Adpostel....see what you did!


----------



## adpostel

OH WOW!! What great Pics! And to think the trip was about 10 times funner than the pics could ever show... Every single person on this journey was a TROOPER! Everyone stayed together, partied together, fished together and true friends were made. I will have to say, I have serious doubts that this will take a whole year to do again.... The radio chat was hysterical, especially "I have some mexican cocktail sauce on board", since no one had any gray poupon! LOL...... OK, my pics are on the way...... capfab aka "My Brutha from anotha Mutha!" You have some awesome pics, good lookin out......


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Lake Charles?????


From Galveston?


----------



## adpostel

2400tman said:


> Lake Charles?????





capfab said:


> From Galveston?


You ain't said Nuthin!! Lets do that, I think its almost the same distance. There is a crew that does it every year out of Clear Lake, It's called Contraband Days... A Festival Honoring The Pirate Jean Lafitte......

http://www.contrabanddays.com/schedule-of-events/

I hear it is one of those, "What happens at Contraband Days, STAYS at Contraband Days" Type things......

But since we're all veterans at that kind of deal, we're in....

Man I'm down for any kind of run with any of ya'll anytime.........


----------



## capfab

Here we go again my Bruther! Will call in the am.


----------



## adpostel

*OK, here are a few more pics....*

*It's how I roll.... LOL*










*Port A's Finest!!*



















*capfab and ATX4x4*










*capfab and the Misses*










*Me and Momma*










*The Pier at The Lighthouse Inn*










*Reelwork's Pure Bay flying through the ICW*










*ATX 4x4 and his wife chilaxin' through the Intercoastal*










*Ed's arm after fighting with the winch at Bridge Bait putting the boat back on. (capfab's crew)*


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Here is a couple of pics I have.






























Will post more later


----------



## superfish

What a great trip!!!! We took a beating on the way but it was a small price to pay for the good times I had!!! I'd like to thank everybody that went on the trip I was a little nervous but y'all made it feel like we've done this trip a hundred times. It was nice to hang with a bunch of down to earth people swapping stories and just enjoying life....Thanks to Slickwillie and his wife I've never stayed at a hotel were I felt so at home I can't wait to come back. And thanks Slickwillie for the ride in the dune buggy. Man I had a blast we need to do it again soon a year is to long to wait... 

Tim


----------



## superfish

Here's some pics I took...


----------



## superfish




----------



## 2slick

You guys have some great stories & pictures. I meet lots of folks at the hotel, but y'all are the best.

I'm very impressed with the fuel consumption numbers. I've never checked mine, but I know it does better than the old 48 SPL I had.


----------



## ReelWork

Few more pics from the wife's phone..

And love the pics of my boy, Colton (3), leading the pack through Aransas Bay and into the Intracoastal. Confident he's going to be able to drive the boat with little to no supervision by the time he's 6. 

Anyone catch the young teen at Surfside Marina docking that 36 Contender? That was impressive!


----------



## capfab

Those three kids definitely sum up the trip!!!!!!! We all felt like that didn't we?

Great picture!!!!!!

I felt just like Colton.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Yeah I saw that kid park that boat. I would be so embarrassed if I had a boat like that and couldn't drive it.


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> Those three kids definitely sum up the trip!!!!!!! We all felt like that didn't we?
> 
> Great picture!!!!!!
> 
> I felt just like Colton.


Felt the same - man were we tired, I had to pull off several times to stretch, wake up and stir up what little blood was flowing through my veins. It was so good to see our little guy. We enjoyed having the kids on this trip even if it does limit our flexibility a bit. They had a blast.



BLUEBERRY said:


> Yeah I saw that kid park that boat. I would be so embarrassed if I had a boat like that and couldn't drive it.


Man, I'd love it - more capable captains on board. Can fish more instead of having to man the helm all the time.


----------



## adpostel

Yep, the kid took over the helm after the cappy couldn't get it right, the cappy was even looking at me, because I went right around him and pulled right in the slip. I know his boat was big and all, but with those twins you should be able to move that boat sideways...... 

ReelWork, you are right, more able captains on the boat the better. It's gonna be fun watching who rides with who next time. I bet there are gonna be some teams going next time......


----------



## jasonkyle

I wish I could have gone. It looks like everyone had a good time. What was the average speed? I have never run very far with my boat it would have been very interesting to see how it would have done.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

It was around 30 to 35mph.


----------



## JustAddWater2

_Sure nice to see this trip. I'm really liking my Baytown buddies 2400tman. I spoke with M at a school function at Dirty Bay before Ernesto and it was doubtfull at that time. Glad to see you guys have such a good time. Guess it's time to go see Bob at Reynolds and get a 2' longer boat. Nice NStar. Steve_


----------



## 2400tman

JustAddWater2 said:


> _Sure nice to see this trip. I'm really liking my Baytown buddies 2400tman. I spoke with M at a school function at Dirty Bay before Ernesto and it was doubtfull at that time. Glad to see you guys have such a good time. Guess it's time to go see Bob at Reynolds and get a 2' longer boat. Nice NStar. Steve_


I just figured this out! 2 funny. M said hi. Thanks man, gladly take you for a ride anytime!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Thats about right. We ran in the low 30s most of the way up there and some had some fun bursts of speeds in the smooth icw. Crossing the rough as #$%& bays, some went up to the 40 to stay on top as other throttled down. On the way back it was a little quicker. Think everyone was beat, and ready to get on the road and saw a lot of 40's on my gps, and the bays where smooth compared to the way up.


----------



## JustAddWater2

_Figure no more. The background is mother-in-law central in my avatar. I'd love to ride one day. I'm a old salt with 2cool and just don't post much these days but can't get this out of my head. Never saw a *Bimini* that's impressive. Sun Fun. I'm just guessing but you didn't sleep on the boat, you did the champagne trip.....1rst Class?_


----------



## 2400tman

JustAddWater2 said:


> _Figure no more. The background is mother-in-law central in my avatar. I'd love to ride one day. I'm a old salt with 2cool and just don't post much these days but can't get this out of my head. Never saw a *Bimini* that's impressive. Sun Fun. I'm just guessing but you didn't sleep on the boat, you did the champagne trip.....1rst Class?_


I here ya! Yep, no bimini (sure would like a Ttop!) Marsha didnt complain once! lol, but my forehead is already peeling!. It was a all day boat run with many stops. Marsha did napp on the way back.lol You need to tag along on next trip! It was a awesome time!!!!


----------



## JustAddWater2

_I'd sure like that and so glad you got to see the ICW on the way down and up. Some people think it's all ice cream to and fro. Wind does blow at times and a crew boat and tug sure puts up a wake up call on the OOps. I've been the other way to Lousiana and not near as pretty as what you guys saw at times. You will remember the smell, taste and feelings of fellowship on those trips. Your a true captain without fears. I honor that._


----------



## JustAddWater2

_OH, and I'm speaking for ALL of you that took that well planned trip. _


----------



## 2400tman

:cheers:Hats off to Yellowskeeter for all the leg work and planning of this adventure!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

thanks! Just wish me and my better half would have taken it a little easier and come back in to hang with all of you instead of doing our hard headed "lets catch one more fish" for 13 hrs Staurday.


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> thanks! Just wish me and my better half would have taken it a little easier and come back in to hang with all of you instead of doing our hard headed "lets catch one more fish" for 13 hrs Staurday.


 LOL!!! We kind of regetted not goin out Saturday but it sure was nice to relax and hang out all day.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

yellowskeeter said:


> thanks! Just wish me and my better half would have taken it a little easier and come back in to hang with all of you instead of doing our hard headed "lets catch one more fish" for 13 hrs Staurday.


You always have next time.


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> thanks! Just wish me and my better half would have taken it a little easier and come back in to hang with all of you instead of doing our hard headed "lets catch one more fish" for 13 hrs Staurday.


I'm usually doing the same thing and coming in after dark, love wading at sunset.. Can totally relate amigo! :cheers:


----------



## ReelWork

Here's a little rewind to Sunday morning...


----------



## capfab

Fantastic ReelWork!!! I'm recovered and ready to repeat. Thanks!!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Fantastic ReelWork!!! I'm recovered and ready to repeat. Thanks!!


X2!


----------



## freedbaby

Too bad I missed this...I haven't been on lately. Too busy birthing kids LOL.

I will be sure not to miss this next year, at least with my oldest son (5 now)

Looks like a blast was had by all!!!


----------



## capfab

Nobody should miss next year!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter

How long did it take to get to Rockport? I know that was posted but I can't find it lol.

TH


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> Fantastic ReelWork!!! I'm recovered and ready to repeat. Thanks!!


 X3


----------



## adpostel

Trouthunter said:


> How long did it take to get to Rockport? I know that was posted but I can't find it lol.
> 
> TH


 I'm pretty sure somebody knows, but I think the importance of that went overboard as soon as we exited Surfside Marina, along with how much gas we used...... Of more importance was Grey Poupon, Mexican Cocktail Sauce, Potty Breaks, and Beer hand-offs.... Oh, and the occasional "Which way do we go" over the VHF.....


----------



## ReelWork

Took us about 14 beers there and think it was 9 beers on the way back (with occasional injections of Lime-a-ritas)


----------



## capfab

adpostel said:


> I'm pretty sure somebody knows, but I think the importance of that went overboard as soon as we exited Surfside Marina, along with how much gas we used...... Of more importance was Grey Poupon, Mexican Cocktail Sauce, Potty Breaks, and Beer hand-offs.... Oh, and the occasional "Which way do we go" over the VHF.....


And your kicking sound turned up at each stop!!! That's how we Roll Brutha!!!:brew2:


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Took us about 14 beers there and think it was 9 beers on the way back (with occasional injections of Lime-a-ritas)


Who said they were bringing a keg next time? LOL:biggrin: Great Idea.


----------



## 2400tman

Keg! Sounds good but i got to have beer in my cooler so i can grab one while running the IWC


----------



## 2400tman

Trouthunter said:


> How long did it take to get to Rockport? I know that was posted but I can't find it lol.
> 
> TH


I beleave about 7hrs there n maybe 6 back. Lots of beer breaks!


----------



## adpostel

2400tman said:


> Keg! Sounds good but i got to have beer in my cooler so i can grab one while running the IWC


We were gonna rig a 20ft hose off the keg so we could pass the tap while runnin'..... Jus Sayin'......:cheers:


----------



## 2400tman

adpostel said:


> We were gonna rig a 20ft hose off the keg so we could pass the tap while runnin'..... Jus Sayin'......:cheers:


That will work!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter

I saw the pictures of the folks in the water in the ICW...easy simple potty break lol.

I'm in for next year.

TH


----------



## 2400tman

Trouthunter said:


> I saw the pictures of the folks in the water in the ICW...easy simple potty break lol.
> 
> I'm in for next year.
> 
> TH


I got a feeling we will have a lot more boats next year! The more the better


----------



## yellowskeeter

Since you all drank my bottle of crown I think I will have to take the gallon jug next time.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Reading all of this is getting me hyped up again. I'm ready for next year already.


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> Since you all drank my bottle of crown I think I will have to take the gallon jug next time.


Shoot bring a couple! That pic of capfab climbin out of the pool with a bottle of crown n a cup say's it all!!!


----------



## 2400tman

BLUEBERRY said:


> Reading all of this is getting me hyped up again. I'm ready for next year already.


U n me both! Dont think i can wait till next year


----------



## 2slick

Time Warner finally got the internet switched over today.....new address for web cam at Lighthouse. http://24.227.203.74/


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Shoot bring a couple! That pic of capfab climbin out of the pool with a bottle of crown n a cup say's it all!!!


I don't know how I ended up with that bottle.:biggrin:

Yellowskeeter, I owe you a bottle.

No way we can wait a year. Even my wife is starting to smile about doing it again, and all who were there knows she was hurting!:cheers:


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> I don't know how I ended up with that bottle.:biggrin:
> 
> Yellowskeeter, I owe you a bottle.
> 
> No way we can wait a year. Even my wife is starting to smile about doing it again, and all who were there knows she was hurting!:cheers:


I'm not sure either. Its a pretty good pic though!! One of my favorites!!
I'm ready


----------



## adpostel

Quoted by capfab:

I don't know how I ended up with that bottle.:biggrin:
YOU? The looks on everyones faces when the bottle came out was priceless!

No way we can wait a year. Even my wife is starting to smile about doing it again, and all who were there knows she was hurting!:cheers:

You tell Ms. LYNDA, she ain't got no option, she's in!!


----------



## capfab

You tell Ms. LYNDA, she ain't got no option, she's in!!

Oh, she's in. She would not miss it!!! Told me as long as Ms. Veronica and "My brutha from anutha mutha" are going, she is going.

(Somebody has to keep us in check at the sugar shack bro! :biggrin


----------



## ReelWork

The looks on everyone's faces when the bottle came out really was priceless. Just as priceless as was when Yellowskeeter called a few mintues later and said they were still fishing... To which I replied "well, we're enjoying the hell out of the bottle of crown I got ya" :rotfl::rotfl:

We're in for the next trip. 

Are we doing kids or no kids? There were supposedly going to be some other kids on this last trip.


----------



## adpostel

ReelWork said:


> The looks on everyone's faces when the bottle came out really was priceless. Just as priceless as was when Yellowskeeter called a few mintues later and said they were still fishing... *To which I replied "well, we're enjoying the hell out of the bottle of crown I got ya"* :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> We're in for the next trip.
> 
> Are we doing kids or no kids? There were supposedly going to be some other kids on this last trip.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 2400tman

We are in also! Wish i could've got a pic of that when the crown came out! Yeah reelwork if i would of known you were bringing your kids i would have brought my granddaughter!. She would have had a blast


----------



## ReelWork

I can say this - our kids are still talking about the sights they saw, things they experienced and just had a blast. My boy Colton is still reminding me how he good he did driving the boat with a big ole grin and Meghan talks about dolphins, fish and shells they all found. 

Betcha if we had a group of kids, they would entertain themselves at the stops, at the hotel and heck, they would probably want to ride with others too. 

Based on my experience and the kids response, I'd highly recommend bringing kids on these trips!


----------



## 2400tman

Yes sir totally agree! Granddaughter is in next time!


----------



## adpostel

I'm in for kid trips and adult trips, I'll do both.... Time with the kiddos, time with Mamma, it's all equally important to us......


----------



## capfab

Miss Emma is IN!!!!

Reelwork, I feel really bad about Yellowskeeter's bottle of Crown. I did not know why you gave it to me, I just remember opening it and indulging. I owe Kenny one, that is for sure.

I truly enjoy friends and family. If Emma can come, it would make everything even MORE special. (Minus the sugar shack which was AWESOME)


----------



## capfab

I will say that Lynda and I needed that weekend. First weekend in three years we could let loose and the pictures speak volumes.:biggrin:

With this group, we were able to relax and just kick back with new best friends!!!

I am now ready to bring my princess!!!!


----------



## capfab

I will also add, to any 2coolers that did not attend, that the group that did go would go out of the way to help a fellow 2cooler. When my wife got hit by a jellyfish, everybody immediately offered to pee on her, no questions asked..:biggrin:


----------



## yellowskeeter

**** now I have to get a bigger boat to fit everyone in for the long haul. Got to get Eric at SCB to build be a custom 25 now or go hit the Dargel booth, and rob a couple banks as well!


----------



## capfab

That new 27 foot shearwater ought to hold all your girls!!!! I am truly envious of your family!! What a blessing.


----------



## 2slick

capfab said:


> I will say that Lynda and I needed that weekend. First weekend in three years we could let loose and the pictures speak volumes.:biggrin:
> 
> With this group, we were able to relax and just kick back with new best friends!!!
> 
> I am now ready to bring my princess!!!!


Dang....y'all make me feel old! I got a great grand daughter fixin to turn 3.


----------



## 2400tman

Not too far behind ya slickwillie! Our granddaughter will be 14! And a 4 year old grandson!


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> Miss Emma is IN!!!!
> 
> *Reelwork, I feel really bad about Yellowskeeter's bottle of Crown*. I did not know why you gave it to me, I just remember opening it and indulging. I owe Kenny one, that is for sure.
> 
> I truly enjoy friends and family. If Emma can come, it would make everything even MORE special. (Minus the sugar shack which was AWESOME)


That's called a hangover. You should be feeling better any day now. :cheers:


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> That's called a hangover. You should be feeling better any day now. :cheers:


LMAO!!!


----------



## adpostel

*The Little Postel's say they're in!!!*


----------



## Blue02

Man that sure looks like one fun trip! Thanks for the great stories and pics. One of these days I would love to join y'all with my family!


----------



## daniel7930

I would love to go on this trip


----------



## 2400tman

It was a AWESOME TRIP!!!!!!! Going to be a annual trip or twice yr or three......Anybody is welcome to join in. The more the marrier


----------



## capfab

Maybe next year we can get the entire Lighthouse Inn if we go all the way to Rockport.


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Maybe next year we can get the entire Lighthouse Inn if we go all the way to Rockport.


That would be sweeet!


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> That would be sweeet!


Would'nt it though!!! We would owe Mr. and Mrs. SlickWillie a couple of cases!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Capfab shows up with this for me today! Perfect timing!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Wait a minute, someone had Crown?

When y'all say next year, you mean more like spring 2013 right? That's my definition of next year. I can't wait till August '13. I'll go insane.


----------



## 2400tman

sad2sm


yellowskeeter said:


> Capfab shows up with this for me today! Perfect timing!
> View attachment 520359


Dang it!!! Where is mine!?


----------



## 2400tman

:spineyes:


ATX 4x4 said:


> Wait a minute, someone had Crown?
> 
> When y'all say next year, you mean more like spring 2013 right? That's my definition of next year. I can't wait till August '13. I'll go insane.


LOL!!! You mean you dont remember the crown being past around?

Spring sounds good to me or this fall!!!!


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> sad2sm
> 
> Dang it!!! Where is mine!?


Labor day weekend brother, labor day weekend.:biggrin:


----------



## capfab

ATX 4x4 said:


> Wait a minute, someone had Crown?
> 
> When y'all say next year, you mean more like spring 2013 right? That's my definition of next year. I can't wait till August '13. I'll go insane.


I can't deny having a sip of that crown.

Earlier the better. I haven't given up on LOR 2012, part II.


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Labor day weekend brother, labor day weekend.:biggrin:


Can't wait!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ha, back again! But no boat or friends this time, just work.


----------



## adpostel

Cheater!! Lol!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

I got excited thinking it was time to go back. Dangit.


----------



## ReelWork

Can't believe I'm saying this about a NY Strip, but the New York Strip at the bar is fantastic.


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this about a NY Strip, but the New York Strip at the bar is fantastic.


Agreed!


----------



## capfab

Dang, that place looks awfully familiar.


----------



## 2400tman

Yep. Next summer is toooooooooooooo long to wait


----------



## adpostel

ReelWork said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this about a NY Strip, but the New York Strip at the bar is fantastic.


Woops! Had to read that again! All I comprehended was, THE STRIPPER AT THE BAR FROM NEW YORK WAS FANTASTIC!

I may still be at the Sugar Shack in spirit!


----------



## capfab

adpostel said:


> Woops! Had to read that again! All I comprehended was, THE STRIPPER AT THE BAR FROM NEW YORK WAS FANTASTIC!
> 
> I may still be at the Sugar Shack in spirit!


Ssshhhhhh!! Keep that on the down low!!
I think she had LED's on her ta-tas!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Lol


----------



## ATX 4x4

Computer issues resolved. Sorry it took so long! And dangit, you are right, next summer is too dam far away!


----------



## ReelWork

Every time I see these pictures I wish I was right back there again. Such a fun trip - especially the ride back when the water was so silky smooth and we all were pretty relaxed. 

Good times and thanks again Skeeter!


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Every time I see these pictures I wish I was right back there again. Such a fun trip - especially the ride back when the water was so silky smooth and we all were pretty relaxed.
> 
> Good times and thanks again Skeeter!


Me too! I went back and read every page after seeing ATX's pics. I found it interesting that after Yellowskeeter posted the initial inquiry, all the first responders ended up participating!


----------



## capfab

And your video on the way back brought back all the pleasant feelings of a good boat ride!


----------



## 2slick

yellowskeeter said:


> Ha, back again! But no boat or friends this time, just work.
> View attachment 532382


Wifey told me you were coming in.......she was off that day. Hate we missed you. We've been hitting the surf a bunch, catching whiting. Ha....she said everyone wanted to know if you were coming by boat. Dang work messes up everything!


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> And your video on the way back brought back all the pleasant feelings of a good boat ride!


I know, right! I really enjoy watching that video... Really captured the ride home and the laid back, fun time we had. Little radio chatter, bad company jamming, cruising along at 35 MPH sipping on a lime-a-rita. Good times!

Almost wish we would have taken some video of Matty Bay on the way there.


----------



## ATX 4x4

ReelWork said:


> I know, right! I really enjoy watching that video... Really captured the ride home and the laid back, fun time we had. Little radio chatter, bad company jamming, cruising along at 35 MPH sipping on a lime-a-rita. Good times!
> 
> Almost wish we would have taken some video of Matty Bay on the way there.


No video needed here...I still suffer from flashbacks. I realize 4 months must pass before officially calling it PTSD but I think I'm suffering from it a little early. :biggrin::biggrin: A good cure would be to go tackle it again. Anyone chewed on a return date yet? I'm getting the shakes.

Should finally have my trolling motor bracket fixed next week. Bout time!


----------



## capfab

I suffered something similar to PTSD also! It was almost a week before I could drink Crown again from a foam cup.:biggrin:


----------



## 2400tman

It was by far the best time i have had in a long long LONG time!! Im ready anytime.


----------



## 2400tman

Hmmmmmm. Any birthdays comin up? )))


----------



## adpostel

2400tman said:


> Hmmmmmm. Any birthdays comin up? )))


 I'll give you this Chris, You got Birthday parties all sowed up!! Best Birthday party I been to in a long time....


----------



## capfab

adpostel said:


> I'll give you this Chris, You got Birthday parties all sowed up!! Best Birthday party I been to in a long time....


No freakin doubt!!! I've got video!


----------



## 2400tman

2400tman said:


> It was by far the best time i have had in a long long LONG time!! Im ready anytime.


Well.....second best time... Bday party was right their with LOR.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Daggum work. I hope I'm catching fish for my bday next month.


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Well.....second best time... Bday party was right their with LOR.


Agreed!! Did someone say waterslide?:biggrin:
(For the kids of course!!)


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Agreed!! Did someone say waterslide?:biggrin:
> (For the kids of course!!)


Of course !!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

ATX 4x4 said:


> Daggum work. I hope I'm catching fish for my bday next month.


Priorities! !!! Fished sabine Saturday with Marsha. Ended with 5reds n 7 truot. Beautiful day. Flat as glass most of the day.


----------



## ReelWork

Hell, I can make up some birthday or other ****e if we need an excuse! LOL

Tough time of year though with kids in school, cheer, gymnastics, etc.. Not overstretched but it's the time when keeping the routine is pretty important. 


Chris (2400tman) and I were talking a while back about maybe planning a lake trip somewhere for the weekend. Sort of a Lapse of Reason II ---> Lakes of Reason??? Where we can do a little more soaking in the water, let the kids swim, drink beer and relax. Lots of good lakes and perhaps we can get something like this going early next summer (not too early, water is still pretty cold!). 

We could also meet up for striper fishing at Lake Whitney or something. Typically the week of spring break is great fishing and the run is on. 

Thoughts?


----------



## 2400tman

Whitney strippers in the spring sounds great! Arkansas does too! Shoot. Anywhere! Im in.


----------



## capfab

I went to Texas. I am not going to Arakansas for any reason. I love the Whitney idea!!!


----------



## capfab

Wait a minute Chris, you said Whitney strippers, I am in!!!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Wait a minute Chris, you said Whitney strippers, I am in!!!


Shoot yeah!


----------



## adpostel

2400tman said:


> Whitney strippers in the spring sounds great! Arkansas does too! Shoot. Anywhere! Im in.


Yea, I'm in too, heck there are strippers everywhere, come to think about it!!! Texas, Arkansa, Louisiana, Florida....there are some good ones in Florida, around the Daytona Beach area......... We don't even have to take the boats for that........ :dance:


----------



## adpostel

Mark, we'll get you some fish from HEB for your birthday. Shoot, did you hear 'em, WE'RE GOING TO CATCH STRIPPERS!!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## capfab

That's it!!! Daytona stripper fishing. Count me and Adpostel as definitely IN!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

Hey wait a minute!!! What about me???


----------



## yellowskeeter

Well if we are doing Daytona lets do it around the NASCAR schedule. Knock two birds out at once and then I can see my driver fatty crash the field again on the last lap.


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Hey wait a minute!!! What about me???


It was your idea!! Of course your going!


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> Well if we are doing Daytona lets do it around the NASCAR schedule. Knock two birds out at once and then I can see my driver fatty crash the field again on the last lap.


Absolutely! NASCAR and stripper fishing!!!


----------



## KEMPOC

Strippers? Don't you mean..., uhhh, no, I bet you don't. I knew I was missing out on this deal.


----------



## 2400tman

Oh boy! this is sounding better and better.


----------



## yellowskeeter

dont forget for those who want to do a run from Freeport to POC the toy run is going on Dec 1st:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=444912


----------



## yellowskeeter

Will start a new thread on this but dates are August 9-11 2013. This is just for those w


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sorry press sent by mistake.....

This is jus a quick preview for those that missed it or did not know about the "Lapse of Reason" boat trip. 

New post with details coming later today or tomorrow.


----------



## ATX 4x4

yellowskeeter said:


> Will start a new thread on this but dates are August 9-11 2013. This is just for those w


Is it August yet?? :bounce::bounce:


----------



## ReelWork

Here August... Here August... Come on, hurry up...


----------



## capfab

Dang, August......Gonna be an awful lot of foreplay.


----------

